# News - Killerspiele: Streitfall Entschärfung: Machen Spiele durch Bluteffekte und Splatter mehr Spaß?



## System (23. Januar 2009)

*News - Killerspiele: Streitfall Entschärfung: Machen Spiele durch Bluteffekte und Splatter mehr Spaß?*

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,674036


----------



## D2AN-Tidus (23. Januar 2009)

is für mich ne frage von naja..  .  "realismus"? ich meine wenn ich bei call of duty jemanden anschieße dann gehe ich jawohl auch davon aus das dort blut spritzt oder? o.O"  . . nebenbei würd ich nicht sagen das es unbedingt den spaß fördert . .wobei . bei team fortress isses ganz witzig in was sich manche zerhauen xD 

nebenbei könnte man da wieder das thema aufbringen das es ja nur spiele sind und jeder der das nicht unterscheiden kann hat doch selbst schuld  --.--" 

manche spiele gehen irgendwie nicht ohne . . Unreal Tournament ohne splatter?  ..   nää danke da fehlt dann was . .  o.o"


----------



## DaStash (23. Januar 2009)

Wenn die Blut und Splattereffekte zur Athmosphäre beitragen, dann macht es mehr Spaß, ja. Ein Deadspace ohne die sogar "lebenswichtigen" Blut und Splatter Effekte wäre einfach in seiner Gesamtkonzeption und Athmosphäre zu stark beschnitten, so das der Reiz und somit auch der Spaß gleichfalls beschnitten wären. Es ist einfach realistischer und mehr Realismus träägt zu einem intensiveren Spielgefühl bei. Ich gucke mir schliesslich auch keine Horrorfilme an, wenn man die entscheidenen Szenen rausschneidet, dass macht kein Sinn. 

MfG


----------



## HanFred (23. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

mir ist das ziemlich egal, allerdings lehne ich beschnittene werke kategorisch ab. ich will die originalversion - und fertig.
es gibt spiele, wo gore einfach dazugehört. gerade in survival-horrorspielen muss das einfach sein und das heisst nicht, dass das schlechte spiele sind. es sind halt einfach spiele für erwachsene und wenn die spiele sowieso nur für erwachsene zugelassen werden, sollte man igentlich gar nicht darüber diskutieren müssen.


----------



## thor2101 (23. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

da muss ich den Microsoft produktmanager Recht geben: wenn ein spiel erst spass macht, wenn möglichst viel Blut verteilt wird, dann kann es nur schlecht sein. Aber Blut ist trotzdem ein Bestandteil des Realismus. Wenn ich in Dead Space kein Blut sehe wenn ich Monster fachgerecht zerschneide, dann ist die ganze Atmosphäre hin. Bei GTA ist das ähnlich aber nicht so gravierend auf die Atmosphäre. Wenn ich einen Passanten überfahre und der mit dem Kopf hart aufs Auto aufschlägt, ja dann platzt der kopf nunmal wie ne Kokusnuss. Wenn hier das Blut fehlen würde, wäre immer noch das Dumpfe Geräusch beim Aufprall, aber das Blut macht das ganze Spiel erst echter. Man hat schlichtweg ein Gewissen. Man fährt eben nicht einfach so sinnlos in eine Menschenmenge. Hier denke ich liegt die Zukunft der Spiele. Gefühle und Gewissen werden stärker gefordert. Und genau das ist es was wir doch wollen!


----------



## razielooo (23. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

"JEIN" wäre meine antwort!  wenn ich hier schon lese das wenn man bei Dead Space die splatter dinger beschnitten hätte - oO - Dead Space kann man eigentlich da raus nehmen!...da das Abtrennen der Gliedmaßen in diesen Game zur StoryBasis gehört!...sprich ohne abtrennen kein dead space!  Allgemein: Blut ist für mich in gewalt spielen ein muss...doch man musses nicht übertreiben! 

lg.


----------



## GR0BI75 (23. Januar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				DaStash am 23.01.2009 15:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich gucke mir schliesslich auch keine Horrorfilme an, wenn man die entscheidenen Szenen rausschneidet, dass macht kein Sinn.



So sieht's aus! Die Frage ist schon unsinnig - darf Horror Horror beinhalten?


----------



## loaloa1234 (23. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

Ich bin nicht der Meinung, dass amn unbedingt Splattereffekte in spielen braucht(das heißt nicht das ich es ablehne),aber ein bisschen blut kann ich den spielen nicht schaden.Und außerdem haben die deutschen Spieler z.B:in Team Fortress 2 einen kleinen nachteil, da sie einen verdeckten gegnerischen spy normalerweise daran erkennen das er blut verliert, wenn man auf ihn schießt.Und ohne Blut sind deutsch Spieler deswegen meiner Meinung nach benachteiligt.


----------



## Exar-K (23. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

Gewalt war schon in der Antike Teil der Unterhaltung z.B. in Theatervorführungen. Es dient der Provokation und ist ein essentieller Bestandteil in kulturellen Darbietungen.

Ich für meinen Teil lehne jegliche Form der Zensur allein aus Prinzip ab. Und dabei ist mir der Grad der Zensur völlig egal, ob Gewalt, Sex oder nur Textpassagen etc.
Geschnittene Spiele, Filme, etc. kaufe ich nicht und das wird auch immer so bleiben, bis die diesbezüglichen verfassungsfeindlichen Gesetze und Praktiken geändert werden.
Solange erfreut sich das europäische Ausland an meinen Euros.


----------



## Shadow_Man (23. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

Ich finde geschnittene Spiele sogar noch schlimmer. Wenn man jetzt auf ein Geschöpf ballert und es spritzt kein Blut oder man knallt mit einem Raketenwerfer drauf und nichts passiert, das ist doch in meinen Augen gewaltverherrlichender als wenn Blut spritzt.


----------



## GorrestFump (23. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

Ach der Boris  Ich vermisse die alten PC Player-Zeiten...
Wisst ihr dass Boris Maniac Mansion bis Fate of Atlantis übersetzte (inkl. Monkey Island 1+2) ?

@topic
Spassiger jein:
Atmosphäre trägt zum Spass bei, Blut und Splatter trägt zur Atmosphäre bei (je nach genre).


----------



## Microwave (23. Januar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				DaStash am 23.01.2009 15:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich gucke mir schliesslich auch keine Horrorfilme an, wenn man die entscheidenen Szenen rausschneidet, dass macht kein Sinn.


Bei Filmen stört mich das dämliche schneiden am meisten.
Besonders wenn man Fan von Trashmovies ist, weil die meistens so zerstückelt sind das man keinen Schimmer hat um was es überhaupt geht   

Nunja bei Spielen.
Schnitte killen mir die Atmosphäre jedenfalls absolut. 
Gut wenn man nur das Blut rausnimmt ist es nicht so schlimm, aber wenn man Waffen, Szenen, Animationen rausnimmt , die Gegner mit Roboter austauscht und dem ganzen auch noch eine unglaublich hässliche deutsche Synchro verpasst, DANN ist das Spiel in meinen Augen nurnoch so viel wert wie eine Handvoll Altmetall.


----------



## moloch519 (23. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

Ich bin normalerweise wirklich nicht zimperlich wenn es um Gewalt in Computerspielen oder Filmen geht, und doch hab ich bei GTA 4 das erste mal Bauchschmerzen gekriegt, weil ich mich gefragt habe:" Muss ich wirklich jeden Passanten nach belieben umnieten können?"
Kann sein, das ich mit zunehmendem Alter weich werde, aber irgendwo halte ich es für absolut überflüssig in einem Spiel tatsächliche Massaker verüben zu können. Bei anderen Shootern (die meistens mehr splatter-Effekte verwenden) schiesst man meistens "nur" auf Gegner die auch auf einen selber schießen, aber wenn ich in einem Spiel einfach so, Unbeteiligte in einem sehr realitischen Setting erschießen kann, dann hört es selbst bei mir irgendwo auf. 
Gegen Splatter an sich habe ich nichts einzuwenden, aber bei GTA scheint es mir so als hätte Rockstar beim streben nach Realismus übers Ziel hinausgeschossen.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (23. Januar 2009)

*AW:*



> Microsofts Produktmanager für Deutschland, Boris Schneider-Johne, dazu: "Jedes Spiel, das durch Hinzufügen von Bluteffekten oder Sterbeanimationen mehr "Spaß" macht (oder durch Herausnehmen dieser weniger), war grundsätzlich ein schlechtes Spiel.


Prinzipiell stimme ich zu, allerdings empfinde ich es als leicht merkwürdig, dass so ein Statement ausgerechnet von einem MS-Mitarbeiter kommt. Immerhin ist Epics Gears of War 2 für XB360 eine der blutigsten und sinnfreisten Abschlachtorgien, die man in letzter Zeit spielen konnte. Man metzelt zwar "nur" Aliens (im SP), aber der Gewaltgehalt ist durchgängig hoch - mal von Spielereien mit der Kettensäge abgesehen. Gerade Gears ist imho so ein exemplarisches Beispiel für die These, dass einige Spiele nur mit Blut und drastisch übertriebenem Gore Spaß machen. Außer Gore bietet der Titel eben auch kaum Content.

Bei GTA, Max Payne und ähnlichen Titeln kann ich auf Gore verzichten, und habe auch kein Problem damit, wenn Entwickler solche Effekte nicht implementieren, oder eher dezent realisieren (Mafia, Raven Shield). Allergisch reagiere ich nur auf nachträgliche Schnitte, oder "spezielle" Versionen für den hiesigen Markt. 

Regards, eX!


----------



## Klikiss (23. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

Nein, ein Spiel macht durch Blut und Splatter nicht mehr Spaß, ABER: Wenn ich einen Film ansehe oder ein Spiel spiele, möchte ich das möglichst so erleben, wie sich der Regisseur oder Designer das vorgestellt hat. Kleinere Schnitte, die einem vielleicht gar nicht auffallen, kann man (ich zumindest) noch verschmerzen, aber größere Schnitte, bei denen man deutlich merkt, dass etwas fehlt, drücken bei mir einfach auf den Spaß am Medium, sei es nun ein Film oder ein Spiel.


----------



## jaruca (23. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

Der bloodpatch für Fallout 3 macht schon Spass und unterstreicht die Stimmung ist aber nicht Ausschlaggebend dafür wie gut das Spiel ist. 
Insgesamt ist doch in dieser Diskusion die Hilflosigkeit der Geselschaft zusehen, welche im zunehmenden Masse sich mit Anonymität und sich wandelenden Werten konfrontiert sieht. Natürlich macht das Angst und doch deswegen gleich irgendwas Verurteilen und als Sündenbock darzustellen ist doch ein bisschen flach. Nicht nur bei den neuen Spielen wünsche ich mir ein wenig mehr Komplexität auch sollte man die reale Welt nicht  zu sehr vereinfachen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (23. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

Mittlerweile wird das Ganze doch bei den deutschen Versionen schon so übertrieben, dass man bei manchen Spielen nur noch Online mit Leuten zusammen spielen kann, die auch die deutsche Version haben. Total lächerlich.

Am übelsten war das damals bei Quake 4. Da haben viele wichtige Dinge gefehlt, sogar ganze Zwischensequenzen, sodass das Spiel in der deutschen Version überhaupt keinen Sinn mehr ergab. Und damit konnten die Leute auch nur Online mit Spielern der deutschen Version spielen, wenn jemand die UK oder US hatte, konnte man nicht mit dem spielen. Voll Banane!


----------



## michaelmct (23. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

Man sollte 2 Dinge nicht verwechseln: Brutalität und Blut bzw. Goredarstellung. 

GTA (4) mag sehr brutal sein, es ist eben ein Actionspiel, die Bluteffekte hingegen bewegen sich auf einem Niveau wo ich sage das es ok ist. Andere Shooter gehen eine ähnliche Darstellung mit und bleiben meist auf einem "Blutwolke"-Niveau, was in meinen Augen völlig ausreicht. Darunter würde ich nicht gehen, letztlich gehört ein gewisser Grad der Gewaltdarstellung einfach dazu. Zuviel ist aber völlig kontraproduktiv, ich hab schon echte Schusswunden und Explosionsopfer gesehen und sowas möchte niemand in einem Spiel sehen. Um den Unterschied deutlich zu machen, kann man auch in das Medium Film schauen. SAW und Stirb langsam sind zweifellos brutale Filme, dennoch ist SWA eher ein Nischenfilm und das anderen waren Blockbuster. Wenn die Zuschauer wirklich nur blutgeil wären und nicht auf Story und Aufmachung achten würden, wäre es umgedreht. Crysis und CoD 4 verkauften sich auch prima obwohl der Gewaltdarstellungsgrad "normal" war.


----------



## RoD (23. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

zitat aus wikepdia


> Die GTA-Reihe ist nicht unumstritten. Bei Wissenschaftlern und amerikanischen Politikern ruft jeder neue Teil der Serie, insbesondere da seit GTA III eine 3D-Engine verwendet wird, teils scharfe Kritik hervor. In allen Teilen der Serie sind gewalttätige Handlungen gegen Personen (einschließlich Polizisten) möglich. Das Töten von Personen wird mit Fahndungssternen zwar bestraft, hat aber keine ernsten Folgen für den Spieler oder den Spielverlauf. Die schwerwiegendste Konsequenz ist lediglich eine symbolische Verhaftung, die den Verlust der mitgeführten Waffen und eine Geldstrafe mit sich bringt.


aus dem text schließe ich, das sie angst davor haben, 
weil ja der bezug zur realität fehlt. 
könnte ja einer denken das es in wirklichkeit auch so easy is  .
da frag ich mich aber, fehlt der bezug zur realität nicht auch, wenn gore effekte rausgeschnitten werden ? man weiss es nicht 
für mich gehören blut effekte einfach zu solchen spiele dazu.
ich mein wenn man auf einen schießt und er fällt einfach um ohne irgendwelche effkte
dann ist es schon irgendwo komisch.


----------



## baiR (23. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

Bei manchen Spielen gehören Splattereffekte einfach dazu.
Ich mag Splattereffekte wenn sie realistisch aussehen also nicht so welche wie in Fear und jetzt auch Fear 2 sind aber beides Knüller aber es ist ein wenig unrealistisch wenn man jemanden mit der Schrottflinte anschießt und der zerspringt als wenn man ihn in die Luft gesprengt hätte. Cut kommt mir Fear aber trotzdem nicht ins Haus.

Es gibt aber auch Spiele wie Zelda, Mirrors Edge und bald auch Venetica die keinen Splatter brauchen. Mit Splatter finde ich zwar immer besser als ohne aber bei den oben genannten Spielen muss es nicht sein aber das ist es in der Regel auch so.


----------



## kRaNkEsKiNd (23. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

Ich bin Volljährig und Mündig - na ja und kein Chinese. Damit sollte das Thema eigentlich abgeschlossen sein. Zensur ist für mich eine Grundsatzfrage in der Beschneidung meiner Rechte - und leider ist es immer so, dass wenn sich eine große Masse einer Sache widmet, auch die Kritiker laut werden. Es gibt genug Dinge die mir mehr Sorgen machen als das Blut in Computerspiele - und auch sehr viel mehr Dinge von denen ich mich in meinem Alltag bedroht fühle, als ein durch Computerspiele aufgehetzter Amokläufer. Also, ich finde es gibt einge Beispiele für Computerspiele in denen die Gewalt nicht ein ohnehin schlechtes Spiel gerettet hat. Etwas schlechtes wird nicht besser nur weil ich Hektoliter Blut zähle, oder einen Body-Count habe. Andersrum kann ein gutes Spiel aber schlechter werden wenn teile des Spiels beschnitten werden. Ich möchte nicht gegen Roboter kämpfen, wenn dies eigentlich kaum in das Universum passt. Ich möchte auch kein grünes Blut haben, keine Aliens usw. Ich möchte ein Spiel so erleben, wie es gedacht war. Ich finde auch, dass es Dinge gibt die einfach nicht sein müssen, zuletzt ist es mir aufgefallen als ich die US Version von Call of Duty World at War spielte. Da werden teilw. Grenzen überschritten - gar nicht durch den grad der Gewalt, sondern eher aus meiner Sicht moralisch unnötigen Handlungen. 

Na ja. Eigentlich finde ich dieses Thema überdiskutiert... u. ein bisschen ausdiskutiert. Diese Debatte führt ja leider zu nichts. U. ich stimme zu, das Bloodpatch für Fallout 3 macht Spaß und finde ich, trägt auch ein bisschen zu der Stimmung bei. Ähnlich bei anderen Spielen. Na ja. Großes: Na ja.


----------



## Lazarus89 (23. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

Gekürzt ist gekürzt. 

Echte Filmfans wollten 'ihren' Film auch nicht gerne in gekürzter Fassung vorliegen haben, egal ob eine brutale, blutige Stelle fehlt oder nur eine harmlose kurze Szene, die nichts zur Haupthandlung beiträgt. So ähnlich dürfte es auch bei Spielen sein. 

Wenn ich 5mm vom oberen Bildrand der Mona Lisa abschnipple, würde das Werk als Ganzes wahrscheinlich als 'verstümmelt' oder gar zerstört gelten. Klar ist das eine GANZ andere Größenordnung, aber der Vergleich zum Film oder Computerspiel ist meiner Ansicht nach durchaus gerechtfertigt. 
Brutalität hin oder her: Kürzung = Wertminderung! Im Gegensatz zu Herrn Schneider-Johne würde ich allerdings behaupten, dass das jeder für sich selbst entscheiden kann. Jedem das seine. Und deshalb auch Schluss mit der Bevormundung erwachsener Konsumenten.


----------



## HanFred (23. Januar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Lazarus89 am 23.01.2009 15:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Kürzung = Wertminderung!


so sieht's aus.
wenn's für ein gewisses publikum nicht geeignet ist, dann ist das eben nicht die zielgruppe.


----------



## TheChicky (23. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

Meine Meinung: Die richtig guten Filme brauchen keine Splattereffekte und die richtig guten Games ebenso wenig. Auch dass explizite Gewaltdarstellung die Atmo fördert ist nur ne faule Ausrede, denn es gibt zig andere, subtilere und intelligentere Methoden, Atmosphäre zu kreieren. Gewaltorgien sind meistens nur ein Zeichen von Einfallslosigkeit. Jungs stehen einfach drauf, und das ist bei vielen Spielen der einzige Grund, warum sie drin sind. Die Spiele verkaufen sich darüber. Horrorfilme verkaufen sich darüber, und zwar ausschließlich bei Männern. 

Kein Spiel, das für Mädchen programmiert würde, hätte explizite Gewalt mit drin, schon gar nicht "um Atmosphäre" zu erzeugen, denn das ist nur eine feige Ausrede. 

Es liegt an uns Männern, darüber nachzudenken, warum wir sowas nötig haben und warum wir einerseits Frieden und Gewaltlosigkeit predigen und ein paar Minuten später blutige Gemetzel und fliegende Gedärme am PC veranstalten und uns das soooo gut gefällt....


----------



## HanFred (23. Januar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				TheChicky am 23.01.2009 16:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Es liegt an uns Männern, darüber nachzudenken, warum wir sowas nötig haben


weil wir es in den genen haben. man kann versuchen, das zu verleugnen, aber das hilft nicht weiter. man kann kleinen jungen die spielzeugpistole verbieten und sie werden stöcke als waffen-attrappen benutzen.
es ist einfach so, es war schon immer so und es wird noch sehr, sehr lange so sein. triebe kann man nicht wegreden, das ist unmöglich. aber man kann sie in den meisten fällen kontrollieren, wenn man gelernt hat, mit ihnen umzugehen. wenn man das nie gelernt hat... kann's schonmal schief gehen.


----------



## Enisra (23. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

naja
es kommt beim Weglassen immer drauf an was man Weglässt und wie

z.B. die Todesanimation bei CS auf Deutsch wirkt eigentlich nur mehr lächerlich wenn die sich Hinsetzen und den Kopf schütteln
Nur wenn da jetzt kein Blut läuft ist bei vielen Spielen eher uninteresant, das stört mich jetzt nicht sonderlich wenn da die paar Spritzer wegbleiben
nur wenn es die Dramatik der Szene erforderlich macht, das da eben einer verblutet, wie eben die Klassische Sterbeszene, da würde das fehlen, aber da ist auch die Aussage ganz anders

mich stören dann eher so Szenen wie in Caal of Duty, wo man im Flugzeug durch so das Nachtsichtgerät schaut und "Nicht-Leuchtende Personen abschießt" und dazu Coole Sprüche hört
das doch zu entfremdent dargestellt, bei jedem anderen Spiel sieht man ja, ob das ein Passant oder ein Böser ist


----------



## Bestia1 (23. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

Blut und Splatter gehören dazu sowie in Filmen und Games. Es darf natürlich nicht übertrieben werden und nicht total unrealistisch. Stimme mit baiR völlig überein. Es gehört einfach dazu in Games sowie spielen. Überlebt mal was z.b Alien oder Saw ohne diese Effekte wären? Es ist ein bestandteil aber nicht der Hauptbestand Teil des Games oder des Films. Ich bin volljährig und ich möchte Filme und Games so erleben wie sie gedacht wären. Vorallem wenn man immer nur kürzt so wie es momentan in Deutschland. Ich glaub nicht das die Entwickler das lange mit machen immer und immer wieder ihr produkt zu zerstückeln nur damit es den Gebenheiten von Deutschland entspricht. Irgendwann wird es soweit kommen das keine große Firmen uns mit Games, Filmen usw. versorgen werden sondern nur noch die, die nicht solche Idiotischen Regeln haben. Ich bin für Jugendschutz um das nicht falsch zu verstehen weil manche Filme und Games nichts für minderjährige ist. Aber wir (die Erwachsenden) können immer noch selbst entscheiden was wir sehn, zocken oder was auch immer. Ich finde es total blöd das die Politiker und bpjm usw, immer noch den Erwachsenden verschreiben was sie zu sehn oder zu zocken haben. Wir entscheiden für uns und nicht DIE für uns. Die eigentliche debatte ist doch die das viele Eltern gar nicht wissen was die kinder zocken oder kucken, sie kaufen einfach ein Medium damit die Kinder ruhig sind. Und wenn die Politiker und bpjm usw, nicht dauernd so einen aufriss machen würden um irgendwelche Games oder Filme dann wäre es viel ruhiger, denn es ist doch so wenn etwas verboten wird ist es nur reizvoller es zu besitzen aber wenn keiner einen aufriss macht ist ruhe im schacht. Man sollte für eltern eine art aufklärung machen und dann sollten die eltern sich mit den kinder zusammen setzen und reden. Und solange das nicht passiert lasst die zocker(Erwachsende) in ruhe und kümmert euch erst um wichtigere sachen.


----------



## Wamboland (23. Januar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Shadow_Man am 23.01.2009 15:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde geschnittene Spiele sogar noch schlimmer. Wenn man jetzt auf ein Geschöpf ballert und es spritzt kein Blut oder man knallt mit einem Raketenwerfer drauf und nichts passiert, das ist doch in meinen Augen gewaltverherrlichender als wenn Blut spritzt.



Sehe ich ähnlich. Vor allem da in jedem Fall Minderjährige Zugang zu Ballerspielen haben, egal ob es verboten ist ... nein eigentlich gerade WEIL es verboten ist. 
Wenn sie da nun auf Menschen schießen und da passiert einfach nichts außer das sie umfallen, dann werden sie nichts lernen. 

Frage wäre ... wenn eine heiße Herdplatte uns nicht weh tun würde, aber dennoch die Haut verbrennen würde, würden wir dann nicht öfter oder intensiver drauf fassen?

Wenn Blut und abgetrennte Körperteile zur "Realität des Spiels" passen und "realistisch" umgesetzt werden, dann halte ich sie für sinnvoll. Übertriebenes Gemetzel und meter hohe Blutfontänen sind aber dennoch unnötig.


----------



## Rafnack (23. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

Bluteffekte stellen meistens positiven Spielspaß her. Ich persönlich finde, dass Blut an sich nichts Schlimmes ist. Ein Spiel, das mit Bluteffekte (uncut) viel mehr Spaß macht ist Dark Messiah of Might and Magic.


----------



## ShadowSaN (23. Januar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Lazarus89 am 23.01.2009 15:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Gekürzt ist gekürzt.
> 
> Echte Filmfans wollten 'ihren' Film auch nicht gerne in gekürzter Fassung vorliegen haben, egal ob eine brutale, blutige Stelle fehlt oder nur eine harmlose kurze Szene, die nichts zur Haupthandlung beiträgt. So ähnlich dürfte es auch bei Spielen sein.
> 
> ...



Lustig, so einen Vergleich hab ich mir bei der News auch gerade vorgestellt, nur nicht mit Mona Lisa.
Trifft doch den Nagel auf den Kopf. Schluss mit der Bevormundung, es nervt.
Meinetwegen sollen sie solche Spiele erst ab 21 oder gar 25 Jahren erlauben oder sowas.
Aber gekürtze bzw. gecutet ist in meinen Augen die reinste entwertung.
Fear ohne Blut? pffff, Mülleimer bitte. 
Habe am Montag Fallout 3 bei meinem Kumpel auf PS3 gespielt... wenn man auf die Gegner schiesst ist das als wenn man mit Papiermurmeln wirft, kein optischer effekt.
Hab es auf dem PC und da ist es ja etwas anders  
Wenn ich es mir für PS3 gekauft hätte, hätte ich mein Geld zurück verlangt.
Soviel zu Spiele die durch brutale Darstellungen besser sind/werden sind schlechte Spiele ^^
Es gehört dazu, aus ende.


----------



## Alex005 (23. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

Also ich würde z.B. Niemals ein Dead Space spielen ohne Bluteffekte das sieht doch einfach nur schei.... aus und der Gruseleffekt wehre auch weg und somit der Spaß!!


----------



## trym (23. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

Blut MUSS sein... Ein Ballerspiel ohne Blut ist wie Fritten ohne Ketchup...


----------



## Iceman (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Killerspiele: Streifall Entschärfung: Machen Spiele durch Bluteffekte und Splatter mehr Spaß?*

Ein Spiel wird nicht unbedingt durch Blut besser, aber ich kaufe nichts gekürztes. Ein Spiel will ich so spielen wie die Designer sich das überlegt haben, nicht so wie die USK meint das es für Erwachsene geeignet wäre.

Besonders schlimm ists, wenn nicht nur Gewalt sondern ganze Teile des Spiels herausgeschnitten sind wie beispielsweise bei Saints Row 2, wo einige der Zusatzaktivitäten in der deutschen Version fehlen.


----------



## Birdy84 (23. Januar 2009)

*AW:*



> Haben Blut und Splatter einen positiven Einfluss auf den Spielspaß? Oder ist genau Gegenteiliges der Fall?


 Es kommt auf das Spiel und den Grad der Gewaltdarstellung an! Am besten kann man das an Beispielen deutlich machen. 

FEAR (1): Würde man in dem Spiel das Blut komplett entfernen, würden einige Spielszenen deutlich weniger schockieren und bedrücken->weniger Atmosphäre/ Spielspaß. Hätte es in dem Spiel von vornherein kein "Gore" in den Kämpfen gegeben, so behaupte ich mal, hätte das niemand vermisst.

GTA III: In der ungeschnittenen Version war es möglich auch Passanten Gliedmaßen ab zu schießen. So etwas finde ich in dem Fall übertrieben, unnötig und damit auch eher Spielspaß abwertend. Gegenbeispiel dazu, Mafia (dt.): Passanten waren quasi unsterblich, was zu unfreiwilliger Komik und somit zu einer Spielspaß-Abwertung führt.

Edit:


			
				Wamboland am 23.01.2009 16:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Shadow_Man am 23.01.2009 15:27 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ich habe schon des Öfteren beobachtet, dass grade Minderjährige desto mehr von einem Spiel angezogen werden je brutaler es ist. Was nun Minderjährige Sinnvolles darauf lernen sollen, wenn sie einen Gegner bei z.B. FEAR in kleine Stückchen zerschossen haben oder bei Advanced Warfighter nur mit einem kleinen Staubwölkchen als Treffer erledigen, weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Werwelpe (23. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

ich muss zugeben, dass ich in einem spiel mal ganz gerne die fetzen fliegen lasse... um es mal so auszudrücken. klar, ein gutes spiel verträgt auch, dass es um splatterszenen gekürzt wird wie z.b. fallout 3.
allerdings geht es mir schlichtweg gegen den strich hierzulande so sehr bevormundet zu werden (auch fallout 3). gerade ein spiel das nur an "ab 18" jährige verkauft wird, wird dennoch geschnitten? so leid es mir tut das sagen zu müssen, DAS IST SCHWACHSINNIG!  muss man nun auch noch erwachsene schützen???  dann fangt doch mal besser in den kriesengebieten dieser welt an, statt bei einem computerspiel. ich jedenfalls möchte das spiel so, wie es die programmierer für gut halten und wenn man halt arme, beine oder sonstwas abschießen kann... dann möchte ich das auch sehen! 
ich kann nicht verstehen, dass ich mit meinen 40 jahren ein spiel für erwachsene kaufe und feststellen muss, dass es trotz allem noch gekürzt ist. ich hätte mir fallout 3 nicht in der geschnittenen version gekauft, hätte ich es nur annähernd für möglichgehalten es könnte geschnitten sein!!
wenn es im handel mehrere versionen gibt und jeder erwachsene selber entscheiden kann was er will (oder eben was nicht) ist es ja ok.... dass man bei uns aber wieder nur um tausend ecken an eine ungeschnittene version (also fallout 3) kommt ist schon lachhaft! 
armes deutschland kann ich dazu nur sagen. daran sieht man wie ernst man hier als erwachsener genommen wird. nun ja, was solls. meine tage sind hier gezählt und so lange es möglichkeiten gibt aderweitig an ein original zu kommen haben halt die deutschen händler das nachsehen.


----------



## Worrel (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Killerspiele: Streifall Entschärfung: Machen Spiele durch Bluteffekte und Splatter mehr Spaß?*

Hierzu kann es keine spielübergreifende Beantwortung à la "mehr Splatter = mehr Spielspaß" o.ä. geben -dazu sind die zugrundelegenden Spiele einfach zu unterschiedlich.

So ist das bereits genannte "Dead Space" natürlich ein Vorreiter des Argumentes "Splatter ist ein entscheidender Spielbestandteil" und auch bei "Stubbs the Zombie" wäre es irgendwie seltsam, wenn man als gehirnfressender Zombie nicht nachher Menschen mit geöffneten Schädeldecken zu sehen bekäme.
Oder wenn bei Starcraft aus infizierten Humanioden Zerg Brütlinge schlüpfen und der Körper nachher nicht zerfetzt da liegen würde.

Manche Spiele sind auch gerade _wegen_ ihrer Splattereffekte gut - zB das Spiel "Alien Shooter Vengeance", in dem man teilweise innerhalb von Minuten buchstäblich tausende Aliens vernichtet. 
Da macht es am Ende der "Säuberungsaktion" auch Spaß, einfach nochmal durch den Level zu laufen und sich die Sauerei anzusehen, die man da veranstaltet hat.


----------



## Problemhaber (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Killerspiele: Streifall Entschärfung: Machen Spiele durch Bluteffekte und Splatter mehr Spaß?*

Es ist vollkommener Schwachsinn, eine allgemeine These dazu abzugeben. Zum einen...wie ist "Spielspaß" denn definiert? -> Für jeden anders! Zum anderen: Es gibt einfach Spiele, die ohne Blut und Splatter nicht halb so atmosphärisch wären. Beispiele: God of War 1/2, Dead Space, Half-Life 2 (Ravenholm). Ich könnte in GTA4 sehr gut komplett ohne Blut auskommen, ein anderer vielleicht.


----------



## TheChicky (23. Januar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				HanFred am 23.01.2009 16:13 schrieb:
			
		

> TheChicky am 23.01.2009 16:10 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich weiß nicht, von was für einen Trieb du redest. Ich kenne den Sexualtrieb und den Selbsterhaltungstrieb. Von einem "Ich will Blut sehn-" Trieb hab ich noch nix gehört. Unsere Eltern würden bei solchen Aussagen nur den Kopf schütteln. Es ist ein Problem unserer Generation, dass wir alles immer brutaler wollen. Wir Männer. Die Frauen scheinen normal geblieben zu sein.

Die Gewalt artet mittlerweile aus, das kann man wirklich nicht mit den Holzgewehrchen von früher vergleichen. Je brutaler desto besser, scheint das Motto zu sein. Man schämt sich für das eigene Geschlecht, bei dem was man hier liest.


----------



## Memphis11 (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Killerspiele: Streifall Entschärfung: Machen Spiele durch Bluteffekte und Splatter mehr Spaß?*



			
				Worrel am 23.01.2009 17:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Hierzu kann es keine spielübergreifende Beantwortung à la "mehr Splatter = mehr Spielspaß" o.ä. geben -dazu sind die zugrundelegenden Spiele einfach zu unterschiedlich.
> 
> So ist das bereits genannte "Dead Space" natürlich ein Vorreiter des Argumentes "Splatter ist ein entscheidender Spielbestandteil" und auch bei "Stubbs the Zombie" wäre es irgendwie seltsam, wenn man als gehirnfressender Zombie nicht nachher Menschen mit geöffneten Schädeldecken zu sehen bekäme.
> Oder wenn bei Starcraft aus infizierten Humanioden Zerg Brütlinge schlüpfen und der Körper nachher nicht zerfetzt da liegen würde.
> ...


Ich finde auch das man games ab 18 ungeschnitten lassen sollte,sonst ist es ja bevormundung .......man schneidet ja auch keine pornos so zusammen das man danach weniger sieht, als in der werbung für duschgel oder?


----------



## HanFred (23. Januar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				TheChicky am 23.01.2009 17:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiß nicht, von was für einen Trieb du redest. Ich kenne den Sexualtrieb und den Selbsterhaltungstrieb. Von einem "Ich will Blut sehn-" Trieb hab ich noch nix gehört. Unsere Eltern würden bei solchen Aussagen nur den Kopf schütteln. Es ist ein Problem unserer Generation, dass wir alles immer brutaler wollen. Wir Männer. Die Frauen scheinen normal geblieben zu sein.


jagdtrieb. den haben frauen auch nicht.
die eltern vieler, die sich hier tummeln, waren allerdings hippies, die gemeint haben, sie könnten den jungs das cowboyspielen austreiben und sie so zu pazifisten erziehen, was augenscheinlich in den meisten fällen nicht geklappt hat. genausowenig wie antiautoritäre erziehungsmethoden. am besten ist eben immer noch ein gesunder mittelweg.



> Die Gewalt artet mittlerweile aus, das kann man wirklich nicht mit den Holzgewehrchen von früher vergleichen. Je brutaler desto besser, scheint das Motto zu sein. Man schämt sich für das eigene Geschlecht, bei dem was man hier liest.


ich habe auch nicht verglichen, ich habe nur klargestellt, woher das kommt. und du solltest dich lieber dafür schämen, anderen vorschreiben zu wollen, was sie moralisch verwerflich finden sollen und was nicht. das ist faschistisch.


----------



## Worrel (23. Januar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Lazarus89 am 23.01.2009 15:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich 5mm vom oberen Bildrand der Mona Lisa abschnipple, würde das Werk als Ganzes wahrscheinlich als 'verstümmelt' oder gar zerstört gelten. Klar ist das eine GANZ andere Größenordnung, ...


Finde ich nicht.

Die Mona Lisa ist genau wie Computerspiel X ein Kunstwerk, welches für die kulturelle Nutzung durch den Konsumenten erstellt wurde.

Lediglich hat die Mona Lisa bereits einige Jahrhunderte auf dem Buckel und ist daher schon in die Geschichte eingegangen.
Was von der bisherigen PC Geschichte in die allgemeine Menschheitsgeschichte eingehen wird, kann man eigentlich erst frühestens in ein paar Jahrzehnten sagen.

Lediglich ein paar einzelne Spiele konnten bisher derart nachhaltig bei Normalbürgern für Aufsehen sorgen, daß ihre geschichtliche Gewichtung für nachfolgende Generationen relevant sein könnte.
Und zwar Titel wie zB Counter-Strike (Vorzeige "Killer"-Spiel), Starcraft (Volkssport in Korea), World of Warcraft (Suchtpotential, soziale Probleme, enormer Erfolg), Tomb Raider.


----------



## TheChicky (23. Januar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				HanFred am 23.01.2009 17:22 schrieb:
			
		

> jagdtrieb. den haben frauen auch nicht.



Frauen jagen Handtaschen und Schuhe. Was hat der Jagdtrieb mit der Gier nach Blut zu tun?


----------



## AMGdriver (23. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

Klar der Bildschirm muss rot werden sobald ich GTA4 und Doom starte.   
Bei GTA4 werden eher die Köpfe der Spieler rot...


----------



## HanFred (23. Januar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				TheChicky am 23.01.2009 17:25 schrieb:
			
		

> HanFred am 23.01.2009 17:22 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


siehe edit. jagd ohne blut gibt es nicht. du beschreibst den sammeltrieb, der sich wesentlich vom jagdtrieb unterscheidet.


----------



## LordTerror270 (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Killerspiele: Streifall Entschärfung: Machen Spiele durch Bluteffekte und Splatter mehr Spaß?*



			
				Worrel am 23.01.2009 17:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Hierzu kann es keine spielübergreifende Beantwortung à la "mehr Splatter = mehr Spielspaß" o.ä. geben -dazu sind die zugrundelegenden Spiele einfach zu unterschiedlich.



Sehe ich auch so.

Obwohl die Anzahl der Spiele, bei denen der Splatter wirklich den Spielspaß fördert, :imho: doch sehr gering ist.
Horror kann man auch ohne übertrieben Splatter aufbauen. Etwas Blut darf allerdings auch nicht fehlen (z.B. bei der obligatorischen Blutspur am Boden, wenn ein Monster um die Ecke lauert). Nur sollte sich das ganze in Grenzen halten und nur gezielt eingesetzt werden. 

Beispiel _Fallout 3_: Anfangs macht der Splatter noch Spaß. Wenn später jedoch absolut jeder Gegner in 1000 Teile zerfetzt wird, ist's nicht nur langweilig, sondern auch irgendwo echt nervig. Ich für meinen Teil habe beim zweiten Durchspielen bewusst auf den "Blutiger Tod"-Perk verzichtet.

Alien-Shooter ist ein gutes Beispiel, wo Splatter prima funktioniert, da die Animationen nicht nur spaßig sind, sondern auch nur bei den wirklich starken Waffen auftreten. So merkt man eindrucksvoll, wie stark man in Laufe des Spieles geworden ist. Aber hier steht auch der pure Spaß im Vordergrund und nicht etwa Horror.

Bei den meisten Spielen ist es jedoch wirklich so, dass man versucht, mangelnden Spielspaß mit Blut zu kaschieren. Vollkommen logisch, denn so kann man zumindest noch den Kiddie-Markt ansprechen.


----------



## LordRevan1991 (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Killerspiele: Streifall Entschärfung: Machen Spiele durch Bluteffekte und Splatter mehr Spaß?*

Na ja, ich spiele ohnehin keine Shooter, das ist schließlich das vorherrschende Genre in Sachen Blood & Gore. Aber in The Witcher habe ich gemerkt, dass die (noch vergleichsweise harmlosen) Gewalteffekte ein nicht unwichtiger Bestandteil der Atmosphäre sind. Das Spiel wird nicht erst dadurch gut, so sollte es nie sein, es wegzulassen wäre jedoch auch ein Fehler. Außerdem: fliesst gar kein Blut, fehlt der Abschreckungsfaktor vor sinnlosem Metzeln (allgemein auf alle Spiele bezogen).
Es spritzt Blut wenn man mit dem Schwert haut, die Blutspuren sieht man auf dem Boden, und in Spezialangriffen wird aufgespiesst und geköpft, es hält sich jedoch in Grenzen, und das ist gut so. Was ich in manchen Videos von Fallout 3 gesehen habe war abartig, die Effekte hätte ich abgeschaltet würde ich es spielen.

Grundsätzlich bin ich auch gegen Bevormundung von Erwachsenen, bei manchen Spielen frage ich mich allerdings, was für einen zweifelhaften Geschmack man haben muss, um sie zu spielen. Aber über Geschmack lässt sich ja bekanntlich streiten.


----------



## Shadow_Man (23. Januar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				HanFred am 23.01.2009 17:22 schrieb:
			
		

> TheChicky am 23.01.2009 17:15 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das mit dem Jagdtrieb stimmt. Hab da auch mal was im Internet gelesen, da hatte ein Psychologe oder was das war, sich darüber geäußert, warum wir Männer eben gerne solche Spiele spielen. Früher sind wir eben auf die Jagd gegangen, haben diese Triebe ausleben können und heute geht das eben nicht mehr. Daher schauen wir Männer eben gerne Actionfilme oder spielen Shooter.
Wenn man das so sieht, könnte es sogar ein Riesennachteil haben, wenn man nicht mehr die Möglichkeit hätte, dieses virtuell ausüben zu können.


----------



## thems (23. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

Ich finde es auch nicht grade schön, bevormundet zu werden. Aber wenn ich mir einige 18 Jährige ansehe, dann kann ich verstehen, warum man sie noch nicht für reif genug befindet, sich alles mögliche reinzuziehen.

Ich habe mit Kürzungen bezüglich Splatter und Blutelemente kein Problem. Mir machen gekürzte Versionen gleichviel Spaß. Aus dem Grund finde ich Protest a lá "Ich kaufe mir das Spiel nicht, weil es gekürzt ist" ziemlich daneben. Der Spaß ist bei 99% der Spiele immernoch der selbe. und wer unbedingt sowas braucht, der kann es sich via Patch laden.


----------



## Shadow_Man (23. Januar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				thems am 23.01.2009 17:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde es auch nicht grade schön, bevormundet zu werden. Aber wenn ich mir einige 18 Jährige ansehe, dann kann ich verstehen, warum man sie noch nicht für reif genug befindet, sich alles mögliche reinzuziehen.
> 
> Ich habe mit Kürzungen bezüglich Splatter und Blutelemente kein Problem. Mir machen gekürzte Versionen gleichviel Spaß. Aus dem Grund finde ich Protest a lá "Ich kaufe mir das Spiel nicht, weil es gekürzt ist" ziemlich daneben. Der Spaß ist bei 99% der Spiele immernoch der selbe. und wer unbedingt sowas braucht, der kann es sich via Patch laden.



Es geht einfach ums Prinzip. Man möchte das Spiel so haben, wie es die Entwickler vorgesehen haben und wie es wohl fast alle Menschen auf der Welt spielen dürfen, außer wir.
Zu dem haben solche Schnitte, wie ich schon schrieb, oft große Nachteile. Mit manchen deutschen Versionen kannst Du dadurch nicht mehr mit Leuten spielen, die die englische oder amerikanische Version haben. Da ist man also schon von daher riesig benachteiligt.


----------



## xesued (23. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

Splatter und Blut, ja oder nein - kommt immer auf das einzelne Spiel an.

Bei den meisten Spielen sind Splattereffekte unnötig, steigern nicht den Spielspass oder wirken sogar deplaziert und unrealistisch.

Im Fall von Dead Space z.B. einem Horror Shooter, fand ich den Gewaltgrad absolut in Ordnung, weil das ein Horrorspiel für Erwachsene ist, ohne abgetrennte Gliedmaßen und reichlich Blut wäre das Spiel witzlos, es gehört einfach dazu. 

Bei einem Spiel wie GTA brauch ich definitiv keine Blutspritzer oder abgetrennte Körperteile.

Bei einem Shooter mit eher realistischen Szenario wie Call of Duty hab ich sogar nichts dagegen, wenn Verletzungen bewusst unrealistisch dargestellt werden. 
Wenn ein Gegner nach einem Treffer zusammenbricht oder zurückgeschleudert wird, reicht das vollkommen als visuelle Rückmeldung aus, heraushänge Därme und durch die Luft fliegende Füsse müssen da nicht sein.
Ein bisschen Blutspritzer zu zeigen ist da auch ok, solange man es nicht übertreibt.


----------



## hexahate-com (23. Januar 2009)

*Volljährig ist volljährig!*

Also für mich gehört ein gewisser Grad an Gore einfach zu Spielen und Filme dazu. Wenn ich Gequetsche spielen oder sehen will, dann sollte ich das auch ohne Einschränkungen vom Staat aus dürfen. (sofern min. 18 Jahre alt) 

Schließlich werden die Männer ab 18 auch von Vater Staat zum Wehrdienst herangezogen, an der Waffe ausgebildet und ggf. sogar in Krisengebiete entsandt. Da ist der 18jährige dann volljährig und alt genug - darf sich "John Rambo" aber nur geschnitten im Kino ansehen. Volljährig ist volljährig und damit sollte man auch alles ungeschnitten sehen/spielen dürfen, was nicht irgendwie strafrechtlich relevant ist. 

Ich verstehe ich die Mentalität in D sowieso nicht - in Österreich gibt es z.B. doch auch keine Probleme damit?

Grundsätzlich ist es einfach ärgerlich, dass man sich nicht einfach mal eben ein Kracher-Game wie "Gears 2" oder "Ninja Gaiden 2" aus dem Laden holen kann. Das muss man erst importieren. Spontankauf - Fehlanzeige.

Gears 2 fände ich übrigens auch ohne Gore ziemlich cool, weil ich die Charaktere, Story und Inszenierung mag. Die Sprüche von Fenix gehen schon in Richtung Duke und schocken einfach. Das ganze Setting ist ungeschönt und brutal. Das Gore rundet die Sache für mich ab und hebt tatsächlich den Spielspaß - ist aber nicht alleiniger Inhalt. Allerdings habe ich auch einen Faible für Gore, ...

Bei "Ninja Gaiden 2" kommt durch die Gewaltdarstellung ein realistischeres Kampfgefühl auf - so wirkt ein Katana nunmal auf menschliches Gewebe! 

Ich persönlich finde, man merkt es recht schnell, wenn mit übertriebener Gewalt versucht wurde, ein lahmarschiges Spiel zu kaschieren - wie z.B. bei "Soldiers of Fortune 3". Dieses Game war sowas von platt und ätzend, da war die Gewaltdarstellung nur noch ein schlechter Versuch, das Spiel zu retten.

Naja, so lange irgendwelche Jugendschutz-Mafias die Spiele in D schneiden und zensieren, werden die Titel eben importiert. Punkt.


----------



## LordRevan1991 (23. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

@ Triebe-Diskussion:
Vorherrschend ist wohl der Wunsch nach Dominanz (der Jagdtrieb hängt vielleicht damit zusammen), der unbestreitbar eine männliche Eigenschaft ist und sich im Alltag in Angeberei, Streitereien, Lustigmachen (oder allgemein in Machotum) äussert. 
Dominanz bedeutet u. a., anderen Gewalt anzutun, und das leben wir Männer z. B. in Computerspielen aus. Blut und abgetrennte Gliedmassen haben aber mMn nichts damit zu tun, es ist wohl eher der Wunsch nach Realismus. Es sieht für mich auch komisch aus, wenn ich mit etwas zuschlage und  der Gegner einfach nur umfällt.

Ich finde es jedenfalls besser, solche Triebe in Spielen auszulassen als in der Realität.
Und noch was: Frauen mögen ja friedlicher sein, fühlen sich aber zu dominantem Verhalten hingezogen - unschuldig sind sie also auch nicht.


----------



## StatuS-Qu0 (23. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

Also ich persönlich finde zu viel Splätter drückt den Spielspaß ehr. Ich hab letztens die US-Version von Fallout 3 gspielt und die is schon ziemlich krank. Ich brauch nicht alle 2 Minuten zu sehen wie ein Kopf explodiert.


----------



## TheChicky (23. Januar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Shadow_Man am 23.01.2009 17:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Das mit dem Jagdtrieb stimmt. Hab da auch mal was im Internet gelesen, da hatte ein Psychologe oder was das war, sich darüber geäußert, warum wir Männer eben gerne solche Spiele spielen. Früher sind wir eben auf die Jagd gegangen, haben diese Triebe ausleben können und heute geht das eben nicht mehr. Daher schauen wir Männer eben gerne Actionfilme oder spielen Shooter.
> Wenn man das so sieht, könnte es sogar ein Riesennachteil haben, wenn man nicht mehr die Möglichkeit hätte, dieses virtuell ausüben zu können.



Faule Ausreden. Unsere Väter brauchten keine Blutorgien, weder im Spiel, noch im Film. Genau deswegen hält uns die Öffentlichkeit auch für Plem Plem.


----------



## Seelenfress (23. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

hatte counterstrike mal auf deutsch, und als die sich auf einmal hingehockt haben dachte ich die haben keine lust mehr oder sowas und müssen kacken. aufjedenfall war das echt hässlig


----------



## hexahate-com (23. Januar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				TheChicky am 23.01.2009 17:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Shadow_Man am 23.01.2009 17:29 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



... also Horror- und Splatterstreifen haben sich viele unserer Väter auch schon angesehen. Die erfreuen sich nicht erst seit gestern entsprechender Beliebtheit. Der Schwerpunkt des Mediums verlagert sich halt nur - früher waren es die Filme, heute sind es die Games. So ist nunmal die Entwicklung - wer weiß, wie die kommenden Generationen Gewalt konsumieren, ...


----------



## HanFred (23. Januar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				TheChicky am 23.01.2009 17:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Faule Ausreden. Unsere Väter brauchten keine Blutorgien, weder im Spiel, noch im Film. Genau deswegen hält uns die Öffentlichkeit auch für Plem Plem.


ach, du hast psychologie studiert? komm, erzähl.


----------



## snowman1978 (23. Januar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				TheChicky am 23.01.2009 17:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Shadow_Man am 23.01.2009 17:29 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



?Sehr schlechte ausrede wenn man sich mal nur die letzten beiden Weltkriege angeschaut hat soooooo lange is das auch noch nicht her und das es morgen einen dritten geben wird ist auch nicht so unrealistisch warten wir mal bis das Öl knapp wird oh warte mal deshalb gibts ja immernoch Kriege nur weil dein Vater nicht rumrennt und Hasen erschießt heißt das nicht das es nicht in ihm steckt die gier nach Blut auch er hat als kind bestimmt Räuber und Indianer gespielt frag ihn mal.


----------



## cody666 (23. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

einfach nur    für TheChicky


----------



## Shadow_Man (23. Januar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				TheChicky am 23.01.2009 17:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Shadow_Man am 23.01.2009 17:29 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Stimmt! Die brauchten sowas nicht in Filmen oder Spielen, die haben dann lieber mit echten Waffen auf echte Menschen geschossen. Das ist natürlich besser!


----------



## Memphis11 (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Volljährig ist volljährig!*



			
				hexahate-com am 23.01.2009 17:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Also für mich gehört ein gewisser Grad an Gore einfach zu Spielen und Filme dazu. Wenn ich Gequetsche spielen oder sehen will, dann sollte ich das auch ohne Einschränkungen vom Staat aus dürfen. (sofern min. 18 Jahre alt)
> 
> Schließlich werden die Männer ab 18 auch von Vater Staat zum Wehrdienst herangezogen, an der Waffe ausgebildet und ggf. sogar in Krisengebiete entsandt. Da ist der 18jährige dann volljährig und alt genug - darf sich "John Rambo" aber nur geschnitten im Kino ansehen. Volljährig ist volljährig und damit sollte man auch alles ungeschnitten sehen/spielen dürfen, was nicht irgendwie strafrechtlich relevant ist.
> 
> ...


Ich bin Österrreicher ,aber auser Fallout 3 fällt mir da kein game ein wo eine spezielle deutsch/ösi version rausgekommen ist oder?


----------



## Bonkic (23. Januar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				snowman1978 am 23.01.2009 17:55 schrieb:
			
		

> ?Sehr schlechte ausrede wenn man sich mal nur die letzten beiden Weltkriege angeschaut hat soooooo lange is das auch noch nicht her und das es morgen einen dritten geben wird ist auch nicht so unrealistisch warten wir mal bis das Öl knapp wird oh warte mal deshalb gibts ja immernoch Kriege nur weil dein Vater nicht rumrennt und Hasen erschießt heißt das nicht das es nicht in ihm steckt die gier nach Blut auch er hat als kind bestimmt Räuber und Indianer gespielt frag ihn mal.




ich würde vielleicht die erfahrung der weltkriege und ein etwaiges trauma dafür verantwortlich machen, dass dieser "trieb" (so er denn in dieser form existiert) unterdrückt wurde, aber dass abermillionen deutsche/ russen/ japaner/ amerikaner etc. in den krieg gezogen sind, um ihren blutdurst zu stillen, ist absurd.


----------



## snowman1978 (23. Januar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Bonkic am 23.01.2009 18:00 schrieb:
			
		

> snowman1978 am 23.01.2009 17:55 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok ist natürlich richtig aber mit Händen und Füßen sich dagegen gewehrt haben sie sich auch nicht ,sie waren doch sehr schnell dazu bereit in den Krieg zu ziehen wie es heute immernoch ist,man kann es einfach nicht anders sagen die Menschen sind eine Agressive Rasse es ist einfach in uns im resultat sind wir auch nur Raubtiere zwa verdammt schlaue aber denoch Raubtiere,ich vermute mal 90%der Menschheit essen Fleisch warum nur Tiere töten wir könnten auch locker mit Pflanzlichen Produkten überleben.


----------



## flight19 (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Killerspiele: Streifall Entschärfung: Machen Spiele durch Bluteffekte und Splatter mehr Spaß?*

naja das ist eigentlich nicht so leicht zu sagen.   

Also ganz wichtig ist ja Realismus und von daher gehören Blut und Splattereffekte einfach zum Spiel dazu.  Aber es kommt auch immer auf das Game an.  Spiele ich CoD4, Crysis oder Bioshock  brauche ich kein Spiel in dem nur Blut fließt.    Anders wird es wenn ich Horror haben will oder Zombies.  Dazu gehört einfach viel Blut und Splatter. Dead Space Left 4 Dead, FEAR 2 und wie sie alle heißen sind ja gut.

Im Grunde muss ich sagen, mir gefallen die Spiele eigentlich immer sehr gut wie sie sind.

BEVOR SIE BEI DER USK WAREN.


----------



## HanFred (23. Januar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Bonkic am 23.01.2009 18:00 schrieb:
			
		

> ich würde vielleicht die erfahrung der weltkriege und ein etwaiges trauma dafür verantwortlich machen, dass dieser "trieb" (so er denn in dieser form existiert) unterdrückt wurde, aber dass abermillionen deutsche/ russen/ japaner/ amerikaner etc. in den krieg gezogen sind, um ihren blutdurst zu stillen, ist absurd.


mein vater ist (glücklicherweise) in der schweiz aufgewachsen (jahrgang '35), hat aber schon einiges mitbekommen, zumal sein vater an der grenze stand. er hatte viele geschwister und die auswirkungen des krieges waren mindestens (aber nicht nur) auf dem teller zu spüren.
später, in der armee, war er dann MG-schütze und hat ganz gerne auf zielscheiben  geballert.
ich bin v.a. in den 80ern aufgewachsen, als es allen in meinem umfeld super ging. als einzelkind. in der armee war ich auch, die ist total verkommen und hat gar keine klaren ziele mehr.
unterschiedliche leben, unterschiedliche bedürfnisse. und neue angebote (wie z.b. videos und computerspiele) können erwiesenermassen neue bedürfnisse schaffen.


----------



## wickedinsane (23. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

Horrorfilme   ohne Splatter   = schlecht
Horrorspiele ohne Splatter = schlecht

Kriegsfilme   ohne Blut = mäßig (/unrealistisch)
Kriegsspiele ohne Blut = mäßig (/unrealistisch)

Blut gehört dazu, sorry!


----------



## Shadow_Man (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Volljährig ist volljährig!*



			
				Memphis11 am 23.01.2009 17:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin Österrreicher ,aber auser Fallout 3 fällt mir da kein game ein wo eine spezielle deutsch/ösi version rausgekommen ist oder?



GTA San Andreas, Gears of War, Left 4 dead...nur um mal ein paar zu nennen. Mittlerweile gibt es schon von einer Menge Spiele extra Austria Versionen. Die sind dann genau wie die Versionen hier in Deutsch, aber komplett ungeschnitten.
Daher kauf ich auch meine Spiele so gern in Österreich


----------



## Bonkic (23. Januar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				snowman1978 am 23.01.2009 18:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Ok ist natürlich richtig aber mit Händen und Füßen sich dagegen gewehrt haben sie sich auch nicht ,sie waren doch sehr schnell dazu bereit in den Krieg zu ziehen wie es heute immernoch ist,




jo, weil keiner eine wirklich ahnung hat, wie krieg ist.
dass man junge kerle mit so was beeindrucken kann (ballern? geiiil!!!), ist wohl nicht von der hand zu weisen hat aber doch nix mit blutdurst zu tun (auf andere motivationen geh ich jetzt mal nicht ein).
vielleicht gibts sogar den ein oder anderen, der mal wirklich jemanden töten will, aber diejenigen fallen dann wohl schon eher in die kategorie psychopath.

ich behaupte aber mal, dass so ziemlich niemand, der die gräuel des krieg wirklich gesehen hat (und das gilt eben nicht für den f16 piloten, der aus ein paar tausend metern höhe ene bombe ausklinkt), es wirklich "geil" oder "befriedigend" findet, sondern sich ganz schnell nur noch auf einen anderen trieb besinnt, nämlich auf den zu überleben.

es gibt interessante untersuchungen (quelle hab ich nicht) darüber, wie genau soldaten bspw in den sezessionskriegen geschossen haben.
demnach, das scheint erwiesen zu sein, haben gerade mal 5% (!) aller soldaten wirklich gezielt auf ihr gegenüber angelegt.
und das nicht aus unwissen, sondern deshalb, weil sie eben niemanden töten wollten, vielleicht auch nur unbewusst.

diese zahl stieg in den letzten jahrzehnten mit zunehmendem training und "besserer" ausbildung an.



> man kann es einfach nicht anders sagen die Menschen sind eine Agressive Rasse es ist einfach in uns im resultat sind wir auch nur Raubtiere zwar verdammt schlaue aber denoch Raubtiere,ich vermute mal 90%der Menschheit essen Fleisch warum nur Tiere töten wir könnten auch locker mit Pflanzlichen Produkten überleben.



und 99% derjenigen, die fleisch essen, töten das futtertier nicht.
auch das hat für mich überhaupt nix mit einem "killertrieb" zu tun.
ich schätze mal, dass das die meisten (fast alle) überhaupt nicht könnten- ohne gezieltes training oder ohne darauf angewiesen zu sein.


----------



## HanFred (23. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

ich habe "jagdtrieb" auch eher aufs ballern bezogen. 
echtes blut finde ich nach wie vor eklig und wenn ich viel davon sehen muss, wird mir übel, ganz egal ob's meins ist oder nicht. und diese internetseiten, wo man sich echte tote ansehen kann, halte ich für eine abscheulichkeit sondergleichen. 
virtuell habe ich hingegen nie ein problem damit gehabt, da kann ich ohne probleme darüber lachen. ich habe höchstens bei gewissen filmen probleme, wenn extrem realistische tricks zu sehen sind, z.b. ein skalpell, welches durch (wohl meistens schweine-) haut schneidet. da gucke ich glatt weg.


----------



## Quaker (23. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

und 99% derjenigen, die fleisch essen, töten das futtertier nicht.
auch das hat für mich überhaupt nix mit einem "killertrieb" zu tun.
ich schätze mal, dass das die meisten (fast alle) überhaupt nicht könnten- ohne gezieltes training oder ohne darauf angewiesen zu sein. [/quote]
Yoo, natürlich nicht, weil es jaa auch keiner mehr muss.
"Wenn es aber von heut auf morgen kein Flesich mehr zu kaufen gäbe."
Dann würde ich aber nach spätestens einer woche Gemüse, mit meinem echten Rambo Messer in den Wald auf Wildschweinjagd gehen.
Das kannste aber singen.


----------



## snowman1978 (23. Januar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Bonkic am 23.01.2009 18:24 schrieb:
			
		

> snowman1978 am 23.01.2009 18:05 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich würde aber Wetten dreiviertel der Männer hier im Forum würden gerne mit zu einer Jagd kommen wenn man sie einladet und dort wird das Tier erschoßen das würde niemanden von uns abhalten,denke das kaum eine Frau dieses machen würde es ist einfach so das wir Männer immernoch diesen Jagd instinkt haben von Trieb kann aber keine rede sein ein Trieb ist etwas was wir unbewusst machen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (23. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

Mein Opa selbst war ja auch im Krieg und der hat gesagt, dass es damals nur zwei Möglichkeiten gab: Entweder du bist mitgegangen oder die wären schnell mal mit Dir um die Ecke und hätten Dich abgeknallt. Ich will mal sehen wer dann noch sagt "Ach nein Du ich hab jetzt keine Zeit für Krieg, ich will das alles nicht." Du musst dann mit, ob Du willst oder nicht. Jedenfalls ist es deine einzige Chance zu überleben.

Und dass jeder dann alles toll findet, stimmt auch nicht. Er war auch in russischer Gefangenschaft damals und da haben sogar einige der Soldaten dort gesagt: "Wir wollen euch eigentlich gar nicht festhalten, wir wollen den Mist gar nicht, aber wir müssen!"

Daher find ich das schade, wenn alle im Krieg immer als Mörder oder was auch immer dargestellt werden. Da werden doch so viele mit reingezogen, die das eigentlich gar nicht wollen.


----------



## Bonkic (23. Januar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				snowman1978 am 23.01.2009 18:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde aber Wetten dreiviertel der Männer hier im Forum würden gerne mit zu einer Jagd kommen wenn man sie einladet und dort wird das Tier erschoßen das würde niemanden von uns abhalten,




was zu beweisen wäre.
mich kannst du bspw schon mal zu dem verbleibenden viertel zählen.


----------



## HanFred (23. Januar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				snowman1978 am 23.01.2009 18:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde aber Wetten dreiviertel der Männer hier im Forum würden gerne mit zu einer Jagd kommen wenn man sie einladet und dort wird das Tier erschoßen das würde niemanden von uns abhalten,denke das kaum eine Frau dieses machen würde es ist einfach so das wir Männer immernoch diesen Jagd instinkt haben von Trieb kann aber keine rede sein ein Trieb ist etwas was wir unbewusst machen.


dann hast du unbewusst sex? ist das befriedigend?  
ich könnte übrigens nicht abdrücken. ein totes tier zerlegen könnte ich vermutlich mit etwas überwindung, aber eins abknallen höchstens kurz vor dem verhungern.


----------



## HanFred (23. Januar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Shadow_Man am 23.01.2009 18:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Daher find ich das schade, wenn alle im Krieg immer als Mörder oder was auch immer dargestellt werden. Da werden doch so viele mit reingezogen, die das eigentlich gar nicht wollen.


soldaten sind auch keine mörder, kriegstreiber sind dafür massen- bis volksmörder.


----------



## Baphomet (23. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

Die von diesem netten Herrn aufgestellte These kann ich nur voll und ganz unterstützen! Kein gutes Spiel braucht literweise Blut, zenterweise rumfliegende Körperteile oder ausgefeilte Sterbeanimationen.

Allerdings werden Kürzungsmaßnahmen manchmal auch etwas zu weit getriebe. Etwa dann wenn man keine Trefferrückmeldung mehr erhält oder aber (wie in Left4Dead nervig) sich die "sterblichen" Überreste der Gegner auflösen. Das ist weder taktisch, atmosphärisch oder moralisch sinnvoll.

Zur Frage ob Blut und Splatter einen positiven Einfluss auf Spiele haben kann ich persönlich mit einem klaren NEIN antworten. Ganz im Gegenteil: Seit mein Team Fortress 2 plötzlich "Uncut" ist, macht es mir nicht mehr annähernd soviel Spaß wie zuvor. Da fehlt einfach die Selbstironie und es herrscht gleich eine ganz andere (viel düstere) Atmosphäre. Ich fand die Sprungfedern, Burger, Dreiräder und was sonst noch so beim virtuellen Ableben durch die Gegend flog wesentlich stimmiger.

Grundsätzlich find ich, dass der Run auf "brutale" Spiele, Filme und sonstige Medien auch zu einem großen Teil darauf beruht, dass man etwas "verbotenes" bzw. gesellschaftlich fragwürdiges tut bzw. da man endlich alt genug ist (oder auch nicht) endlich auch an die "harten" Sachen ran darf. Manch einer will damit evtl. nach außen zeigen, was der doch für ein harter Kerl ist und das er nun zu den Großen dazugehört. Zumindest kommst mir so vor


----------



## Mr-Phil (23. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

Wer findet es denn nicht witzig wenn ein Bein oder Kopf durch die Gegend fliegt??
Bei fable kobnnte man auch Köpfe abschlagen und den auch noch rumkicken^^Und das war ab 12!!

Ich muss aba ehrlich zugeben das wenn ein Spiel nur so voll von Splatter und Blut ist ich es mir sofort kaufe selbst wenn es sonst scheiße ist^^


----------



## snowman1978 (23. Januar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Bonkic am 23.01.2009 18:36 schrieb:
			
		

> snowman1978 am 23.01.2009 18:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was anderes hab ich hier jetzt bei der Diskusion auch nicht erwartet man will sich ja nicht Outen wa  ich Persönlich würde mit zu einer Jagd gehen finde da nicht schlimmes bei wenns nicht nur aus Sport ist sondern man das Tier danach verspeißt finde ich es voll in ordnung ich mag aber zb keine Gore oder Splatter filme und games also am Blutdurst kann es nicht liegen.
Zu den User mit unbewusst SEX es ist einfach so das du dein Sexualtrieb nicht steuern kannst er Spricht auf zb den Geruch und die Reize einer Frau oder auch Man an das kannst du in keinster weise steuern deshalb auch Trieb.
(Und nicht mich Falsch verstehen ich wollte nicht ausdrücken das alle gerne in den Krieg gegangen sind aber viele abscheuliche Taten die im Krieg begangen werden haben nichts mit den Krieg selber zu tun man erinnere sich nur an die Misshandlungen von diesen Arabern im Irak von den US Soldaten dazu wurde niemand gezwungen sie haben es einfach gemacht wieso wenn die menschen nicht auch ein bissen Sadisten weren.


----------



## Verganon (23. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

ich wär auch keiner der zur Jagt gehen würde  ich mag Tiere... lebendig aber auch gerne in pfannen und auf Tellern. Aber ich will nicht das mich das tier was ich verspeise vorher angeguckt hat.

PC Spiel ist halt, so real es auch aussieht, VIRTUELL 
Wenn ich ein Spiel spiele, dann doch bitte Uncut. wenn von anfang an kein Blut oder Splatter da war (oder ich nichts davon weiß^^) ists okay, wenn das aber weggeschnitten ist, will ich wissen wie wirkt es MIT. Und gerade bei Horrorspielen (jetzt nicht Psycho Thriller, Horror mit Pistolen, Kettensägen und hunrigen Monstern^^) merkt man schon wie sehr Schnitte doch in die Atmosphäre gehen (würden). Beispiel: ihr steht vor einer Tür in einem dunklem, engen Gang. Was macht wohl mehr Angst: ein frisch geputzter gefließter Boden oder einer auf der sich eine Blutspur über die Schwelle zieht... na?^^
Auf Splatter kann ich dann aber weitgehenst verzichten (wie gesagt wenn die Atmosphäre bei schnitt zu extrem leiden würde, hätte ich ihn schon lieber drinn). Ich hab mir ja schon die Augen zugehalten als in Assassins Creed einem Patienten vom Hospitaliter beide Beine gebrochen wurden ... BAH


----------



## SkycladGuardian (23. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

@ Trieb-Diskussion

Es gibt einen Film über Heavy Metal (Journey of a Metalhead), in dem eine Psychologin sich mit dem Phänomen auseinandersetzt, warum viele Metaltexte so unglaublich brutal sind. Ihre Erklärung war folgende, und mMn auch einleuchtend:

In unserer modernen Zeit ist der Tod äußerst tabuisiert und an den Rand der sozialen Wahrnehmung gedrängt worden. 
In früheren Zeiten war der Tod und auch Gewalt allgegenwärtig. Zum einen durch das Schlachten der Tiere und zum anderen sind die Menschen früher gestorben und es gab wohl jährlich im persönlichen Umfeld einen Todesfall. Wieviele hier im Forum haben einen Menschen schon einmal sterben sehen? 
Und diese Verdrängung des Todes, so die Psychologin, ist ein möglicher Grund, dass übertriebene Gewaltdarstellungen in diese Liedtexte einfloss, aber ich sehe keinen Grund, das auf Bücher, Filme und Spiele zu übertragen.
So gesehen sind all die Splatterfilme und -spiele, und Cannibal Corpse-Texte eine Kompensationsbewegung der Todesverdrängung 
Und man muss es auch einfach akzeptieren: Wir Menschen (hauptsächlich Männer) haben einen Gewalttrieb. Deshalb finden wir Stirb Langsam so cool, und deshalb waren die Schlachtenszenen in den HdR Filmen so geil.

@Topic: 
wie viele vorredner schon sagten: Es gibt Spiele, da ist Splatter ein wichtiger bestandteil und andere wiederum wo es nebensächlich ist.
Es kommt eindeutig auf Spiel an, da Splatter keinen Eigenwert besitzt sonder immer nur im Kontext betrachtet werden kann.


----------



## Herbboy (23. Januar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				SkycladGuardian am 23.01.2009 19:41 schrieb:
			
		

> So gesehen sind all die Splatterfilme und -spiele, und Cannibal Corpse-Texte eine Kompensationsbewegung der Todesverdrängung


 und/oder auch eine neue art, geschichten zu erzählen, aus denen man ja auch lernt, bzw. menschlich mögliche abgründe zu thematisieren, um sie zu verdeutlichen. 

ich bin oft in der gothicszene unterwegs, wo auch viele texte von grausamkeiten, SM-praktiken, schlachten von menschen, selbstmord, mord, kriegen, völkermord usw. handeln - und ich muss sagen: so nette und unaggressive leute wie dort sieht man höchstens mal beim jährlichen treff der christlichen pazifisten...  ich hab in 10 jahren nur EINmal erlebt, dass zwei typen sich schlagen wollten, und EINmal nen streit, der aber ein beziehungsstreit war. in anderen discos kommt so was jeden abend mind. einmal vor, außer in metaldiscos, die sind auch friedlich   aber die optik und die texte der gothicszene - da wird einem außenstehenden angst und bange  

und wenn wir bei mir 2 splatterfilme schauen, dann is das auch eher spaß als "horror" oder "cool, wenn das echt wäre!" - und wenn dann einer auf klo geht, man dhaer apuse macht und aus versehen zu den ARD-news zappt "bagdad: 20 tote bei anschlag" inkl. fernsehbildern, DANN wird uns anders... 


zu den games: blut muss sein, das wäre sonst lächerlich. was nicht sein muss sind heftige splatterszenen, wobei sie mich nicht stören. zB bei dead space: wenn man den alien nunmal das bein abschiessen muss, dann muss da auch blut rausströmen. nach dem 20. alien aber achtet man eh nicht mehr drauf. was mich nur gestört hat war, dass oft leichen im weg des "helden" rumliegen und er dann matschenderweise einfach die leichen mit seinen füßen "mitschiebt" anstatt drüberzusteigen. das is etwas übrtrieben,  erst recht wenn er mit normalem schritt gleich 4 leichen auf einer toilette wie puppen 2m vor sich herschleudert...


----------



## Kurum (23. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

Ich finde diese Zensuren albern. Sollen lieber dafür sorgen dass es ein gescheiten, geprüften jugendschutz gibt, oder strafen einführen für eltern die ihre kinder p18 sachen zur verfügung stellen. aber für erwachsende menschen blut entfernen oder grün färben halte ich für verfehlt. ich denke die politik muss lernen dass computerspiele nicht ein medium sind was vorwiegend von kindern und jugendlichen gespielt wird sondern ein medium was von der ganzen gesellschaft genutzt wird. entsprechend stehe ich auch zur zensur, wenn computerspiele verboten werden, dann sollten auch pornos mit schwarzen balken oder teddybären zensiert werden. 
Solnage es nicht zu menschenverachtenden exekutionsbildern oder dergleichen führt - keine zensur. und ich denke dass würde man auch genauso handhaben können wie bei filmen oder bücher die menschenverachtenden inhalt haben, sie werden richtigerweise verboten. 
aber in einem kriegsspiel gehört blut und abgetrennte gliedmaßen, und je nach spielkonzept auch mal organe und richtig eklige bilder. siehe antikriegsfilme halte ich dass für ok.


----------



## Curschten (23. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

also ich denke das nen bissel blut ne schaden kannm solange net übertrieben wirkt,


----------



## Gograshok (23. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

Schweres Thema. Hm...

Gore=mehr Spass?
Die Frage an sich ist komisch. Mir macht es sicherlich in dem Sinne keinen Spass virtuelle Opfer zu zerstückeln. 
Mein Spielspass leidet aber schon mal, wenn merklich aus dem eigentlichen Spiel eine *deutschlandfreundliche* Version gebastelt wird.  Die Stimmung kann schon sehr leiden, wenn sich Gegner in Luft auflösen, feindliche Pixelsoldaten grün statt rot (oder gar nicht) bluten, oder noch besser: Spielinhalte weggeschnitten werden. Beispiel Zombiemode bei CoD5, Passanten ohne Gelddrops bei GTA3 (bei GTA4 wurde das scheinbar nicht bemängelt oO), usw...
Schnittversionen können aber auch ganz positive Effekte haben. Bei BoB:Hells Highway hab ich mich nach dem Ansehen von Ingame videos der Uncutversion echt gefragt welcher Depp da bei den Programmierern auf die Idee mit den Splatterzeitlupen gekommen ist! Was hat das bitte mit einer Kriegssimulation(?!?) zu tun, ausser YEAH wir haben geilen Splatter in dem Game, los ihr Kiddies dieser Welt werdet spitz auf unser Spiel...-.-
Bei Flatout finde ich die Idee mit den Dummies auch eher passend. zumindest in den Zwischenspielen. hab mir mal einen Uncutpatch für Flatout2 geladen und fand das Kegeln, Bowlen usw lange nicht so spassig wie in der deutschen Version.


Ende der Mitteilung


----------



## Mondsohn (23. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

Wesentlich mehr als jedes Computerspiel erreichen Bücher die Phantasie der Konsumenten. In Stephen Kings "Es" finden sich neben den recht brutalen Horrorszenen auch eine Begebenheit, in welcher kinderpornigraphische Inhalte sehr detailliert dargeboten werden (Ritual von Chyd). Weitere Bücher wie Frank Herberts Wüstenplanet, Marion Zimmer Bradleys Avalon Saga und Anne Rice`s "Beauty of the Beast" sind voll von pornographischen- und Gewaltphantasien.
Keine dieser Schriften stand jemals vor dem Verbot, ja sie sind nichteinmal für gewisse Altersklassen verboten.
Das geschriebene Wort wird niemals durch visualisierte Inhalte in seinem Wirkungsgrad übertroffen werden. Die heutige Verbotsdebatte ist nur eine weitere unter Generationen, angefangen bei Büchern, Comics, Pornos und Musik. Jedes Mal ging sie für die Verbotsverfechter verloren. Bei Pornos im Übrigen mit der Begründung, sie würden unter die Kunst fallen. Und wenn es so illustren Titeln wie "Aus heiterem Pimmel" in den Olymp der Kunst schaffen, dann schafft "Fallout 3" und co auch in der ungeschnittenen Version diese Weihen. Dieses ist ein Grund, warum noch keine wirklichen Verbotsinitiativen gestartet worden sind, es herrscht schlicht und ergreifend die Sorge, dass Computerspiele zur Kunst erhoben werden.


----------



## GodsWeapon (23. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

So Leute, ganz klare Sache: mehr Blut ist eigentlich immer besser, zumindest für mich blutrünstigen Ego-Shooter-Spieler, und wenn dann noch die Einweide rumfetzen machts mir persönlich noch viel mehr Spaß WEIL es REALISTISCHER ist. Also in Fear 2 is die Gewaltdarstellung in der englischen Uncut-Demo auf jeden Fall genau richtig, denn schließlich wäre es ja in der Realität auch so, dass wenn man jemanden mit nem Raketenwerfer direkt befeuern würde, dass er dann auseinander fetzen würde. also ganz ohne Blut spiele ich KEINEN FPS!


----------



## AnimalM2404 (23. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

Kann meinem Vorredner Gograshok nur zustimmen. Gutes Beispiel für fehlende Inhalte die dadurch den Spielspaß linderten waren zum Beispiel auch Quake 4 und Fallout 2. Bei letzterem  konnte man sogar die ein oder andere Quest nicht lösen, weil keine Kinder mehr im Spiel waren. 

Brutalität ist sicherlich kein Muss - Battlefield zum Beipsiel verzichtet föllig drauf und ist ein super Spiel. 

Aber ich will nicht bevormundet werden, was ich mir ansehe und was nicht. Es gibt schließlich genügend Beispiele von Spielen, in denen man selbst wählt ob und wieviel Blut man sehen möchte.


----------



## fredfreak (23. Januar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Herbboy am 23.01.2009 19:51 schrieb:
			
		

> SkycladGuardian am 23.01.2009 19:41 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vllt. sind diese Menschen ja gerade so friedlich,weil sie sich intensiv mit solchen Themen beschäftigen.
Wenn solche Lieder/Filme/Spiele eine Art sind die (unterschwelligen) Aggresionen abzubauen, dann verwundert es niicht weiter, dass  Gothics ruhigere Menschen sind, als diejenigen, die sich nicht mit ihren Aggresionen (gedanklich) beschäftigen und sie versuchen zu unterdrücken.

@Topic:
Goreeffekte in Spielen müssen ncith sien, mich persönlich stören sie sogar oftmals. Ich sehe auch kein wirkliches Atmosphäreplus, da man während actionreichen Szenen eh nur wenig davon mitbekommt.[Schon vorher vorhandene Bluttexturen, die zum Leveldesign gehören, sind natürlich was anderes( solche werden allerdings auch selten entfernt).]
Eigentlich bevorzuge ich (sinnvoll) abgeschwächte Versionen sogar, da die oftmals übertriebene Fixierung auf Splatter-Effekte irgendwie lächerlich wirkt und eigentlich atmosphärische und beklemende Spiele in einem Meer aus Blut ersäuft...das stoßt anfangs ab und

Beispiel Film: Ich hab bisher nur die geshcnittene FSK 16 Version von Saw gesehen. Und ich fand den Film überraschend gut. Es gab keine Szenen, die offensichtlic hnur daür da waren um Ekel zu erzeugen und die Mischung aus gezeigtem Blut(Leiche im Raum) und erzählter/angedeuteter Quälerei (das nicht gezeigte absägen eines Beines) war recht gut gelungen.
Hätte ich die FSK 18 Version gesehen, würde ich wohl um einiges schlechter von dme Film denken.

Allerdings: 
Natürlich sehe ich es auch als Schwachsinn an (rechtlich) erwachsenen Menschen vorschreiben zu wollen, was sie sehen können und was nicht.


----------



## Waterman660217 (23. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

Ich bin der Meinung er hat nicht recht!!! Und wenn er recht hätte wäre es sehr traurig....

Denn ein schlechtes Spiel bleibt schlecht. Durch Blut und Splatter wird es kein bisschen besser. Meiner Meinung trägt es weder extrem possitiv oder negativ auf das Spielerlebnis bei, von daher könnte man auch darauf verzichten.


----------



## Pyri (23. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

Diese Frage ist für mich unsinnig. Gewaltdarstellungen in Videospielen sind wie in jeder anderen fiktionalen Ausdrucksform auch ein Stilmittel, das von Fall zur Fall zur Anwendung kommen kann, und ja, dann auch kommen soll!
Die können sogar auch viel Spaß, mehr Sinn als saubere Darstellungen, machen, auch mehr Verantwortung als verharmlosende Ästhetiken in sich bergen, oder total unnötig und übertrieben sein. Aber moralische Überlegenheitsdünkel sind dabei in jedem Fall völlig fehl am Platze aus meiner Sicht.
Bei solchen Aussagen wie von Boris Schneider-Johne beschleicht mich ein äußerst ungutes Gefühl.

Ich habe mir mal überlegt für meine Dissertation Herrn Schneider-Johne zu kontaktieren um ihn zu befragen, wie das seinerzeit war, als das Adventure zum dritten "Indiana Jones"-Film in Deutschland zensiert werden musste - mich dann aber doch dagegen entschieden.
Dieses für mich absolut fragwürdige Zitat bestätigt mich noch darin, da ich eine so unkritische Haltung zu Zensurmaßnahmen trotz vieler positiver Erinnerungen an seine Zeit bei "ASM" Und der "PC Player" schon vermutet hatte und so lieber nichts mit ihm persönlich zu tun haben will...


----------



## lenymo (23. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

Ich kann auf Blut und Gewaltdarstellungen in Computerspielen verzichten wenn der Entwickler so gewollt hat (Super Mario). 
Aber wenn nicht dann will ich das Gesamtkunstwerk ohne Einschnitte haben so es es der Künstler schuf (Manhunt).
Sprich ich will zensurfrei Kunst genießen ganz im Sinne des Urhebers.


----------



## Pyri (23. Januar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Pyri am 23.01.2009 21:54 schrieb:
			
		

> ... an seine Zeit bei "ASM"...



Boris Schneider-Johne war natürlich niemals bei der ASM, sondern bei der "Happy Computer"


----------



## G-Unot (23. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

Also ich brauch keine abgefetzten Körperteile in Spielen, aber wenn ich einem Gegner in den Kopf schieße und ich nichtmal einen Tropfen Blut zu sehen bekomme, dann mach ich mir schon Gedanken.  Aber ob ein Spiel gut oder schlecht ist entscheidet bei mir nicht der Gewaltgrad, ich Spiel momentan Fallout 3 und überlege schon eine Weile ob ich mir nicht diesen Uncut Patch besorge, dann hab ich mal bei Youtube geguckt was der so für Auswirkungen hat und ich hab es mir wieder anders überlegt, wenn dem Gegner bei einem Kopfschuss Arme und Beine abfallen dann weiß ich auch nicht.


----------



## TheChicky (23. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

Vielleicht sollte ich einige Posts dieses Threads mal an diverse Zeitungen und Politiker schicken, ich bin gespannt ob die auch eurer Meinung sind...

Wirklich, mich wundert nicht, dass die Egoshooter-Spieler vom Rest der Welt für leicht abnormal gehalten werden...


----------



## Pyri (24. Januar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				TheChicky am 23.01.2009 22:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht sollte ich einige Posts dieses Threads mal an diverse Zeitungen und Politiker schicken, ich bin gespannt ob die auch eurer Meinung sind...
> 
> Wirklich, mich wundert nicht, dass die Egoshooter-Spieler vom Rest der Welt für leicht abnormal gehalten werden...




Ich denke erstens, dass die Vorurteile in Redaktionen von Zeitungen in Deutschland und bei deutschen Politikern schon ausreichend vorhanden sind, und zweitens auch ein solches Normdenken in Deutschland ausreichend vorhanden.
Woran es mangelt ist aus meiner Sicht eher ein Respekt gegenüber den Geschmack und das Empfinden Andersdenkender - ebenso wie ein Umgang mit Vorurteilen, der nicht Ressentiment-beladen oder gar hasserfüllt ist, und das sage ich als Computerspieler, Historiker, Kulturwissenschafter UND Mensch mit Behinderung. Wehret den Anfängen!


----------



## SoSchautsAus (24. Januar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				TheChicky am 23.01.2009 16:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Meinung: Die richtig guten Filme brauchen keine Splattereffekte und die richtig guten Games ebenso wenig.


Definier mal "gut". Wenn du unter gut sowas wie altdeutsche Literatur, klassische Musik und Bildungsfernsehen verstehst, dann stimmt deine Aussage. Ich für meinen Teil amüsiere mich aber köstlich wenn Kenny in South Park von einem Mähdrescher zerstückelt wird oder wenn Sido über exzessiven Analsex rappt. Ich weiss aber auch ein gutes Buch oder politisches Kabarett zu schätzen. Was gut ist entscheidet also zu einem nicht unerheblichen Teil der eigene Geschmack, und für Geschmack gibt es zum Glück keine allgemeingültige Definition, auch wenn du das wahrscheinlich anders siehst. 



> Auch dass explizite Gewaltdarstellung die Atmo fördert ist nur ne faule Ausrede, denn es gibt zig andere, subtilere und intelligentere Methoden, Atmosphäre zu kreieren.


Natürlich gibt es andere, subtilere und intelligentere Methoden. Und das bedeutet im Umkehrschluss, dass explizite Gewaltdarstellung nicht für die Atmo förderlich sein kann? 



> Gewaltorgien sind meistens nur ein Zeichen von Einfallslosigkeit. Jungs stehen einfach drauf, und das ist bei vielen Spielen der einzige Grund, warum sie drin sind. Die Spiele verkaufen sich darüber. Horrorfilme verkaufen sich darüber, und zwar ausschließlich bei Männern.


http://www.heise.de/tp/r4/artikel/25/25537/1.html

Meine Schwester ist das beste Beispiel dafür. Horrorfilme können gar nicht grausam und blutrünstig genug sein. Die Freundin eines meiner besten Kumples ist genauso. 



> Kein Spiel, das für Mädchen programmiert würde, hätte explizite Gewalt mit drin


Was aber auch nicht bedeutet, dass es keine Mädchen gibt, denen sowas gefällt. Siehe oben. 



> schon gar nicht "um Atmosphäre" zu erzeugen, denn das ist nur eine feige Ausrede.


Wenn du das sagst. 

edit: 



			
				Pyri am 24.01.2009 00:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Woran es mangelt ist aus meiner Sicht eher ein Respekt gegenüber den Geschmack und das Empfinden Andersdenkender - ebenso wie ein Umgang mit Vorurteilen, der nicht Ressentiment-beladen oder gar hasserfüllt ist


 

SSA


----------



## Homerclon (24. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

Unrealistisch schwache (kein Blut, sofortiges Ausblenden etc.) Gewaltdarstellung ist _Verharmlosung von Gewalt_.

Auch zerstört es die Atmo, da es nicht Glaubwürdig ist.


----------



## invo (24. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

seit ich deadspace gespielt habe vermisse ich eigentlich bei jedem shooter das "dismemberment", das trägt extrem zur atmosphäre bei und die gameplaytechnischen vorteile sind auch nicht zu verachten!


----------



## MrBigX (24. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

Also ich fand das irgentwie lustig, dass man in UT99 (und mit entsprechenden "Modifikationen" auch UT2003(dt)) die Spielfiguren mit den entsprechenden Waffen in handgerechte Stücke zerlegen konnte (Flak + Gegner = Viel Spaß  )
Gut, das is jetzt kein tragendes Spielelement und in Mehrspielerpartien hab ich andere Sorgen als darauf zu achten, aber irgentwie...

In anderen Spielen - sagen wir mal so: unnötige Gewaltdarstellungen müssen generell nicht sein, aber die "Verharmlosung" durch bloßes Entfernen oder Einfärben des Blutes ist auch irgentwie sinnlos.


----------



## DrKuki (24. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

Wisst ihr was: Es interressiert kein Schein was wir denken, OK! Es interressiert alle nur was andere über uns denken. Wir als Gamergemeinde sind nicht neutral in unseren Meinungen und erst recht nicht, wenn wir nicht zusammen halten. Doch zu einer solchen Form von kollektivem Denken ist der Deutsche einfach nicht fähig(anders als der US-Amerikaner).

Wenn ich jetzt sage, ich finde mehr Spass an Games die eindeutig durch ihre grausame und ungeschönte zur Schau stellung von REALISMUS für mich interressanter werden(dass auch so ist), dann geht es in den nächsten 10 Posts nur darum was für ein Arsch ich bin. Hardcore!

Naja, ich hab meine Meinung abgegeben, immer nuch besser als keine Meinung zu haben. 
PS: Ich werde seit Jahren schon dazu gezwungen aus Österreich gute Games ohne Verschnitt zu bestellen, da sich für solch eine Community in unserem Land versändlicher Weise, fast kein Puplisher mehr einsetzen will.
Servus euer T.K.


----------



## Herbboy (24. Januar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				lenymo am 23.01.2009 22:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann auf Blut und Gewaltdarstellungen in Computerspielen verzichten wenn der Entwickler so gewollt hat (Super Mario).


 da weiß du ja selber, dass das gesamte spiel nicht "realistisch" sein soll, da isses ja wa anderes 



> Aber wenn nicht dann will ich das Gesamtkunstwerk ohne Einschnitte haben so es es der Künstler schuf (Manhunt).
> Sprich ich will zensurfrei Kunst genießen ganz im Sinne des Urhebers.


aber wie weit willst du da gehen? gibt es keinerlei grenzen? wenn zB in einem spiel ein kind mit realistischer grafik vergewaltigt wird - is das auch noch künstlerische freiheit? oder wäre es überhaupt noch im bereich "kunst", wenn du zB bei einem strategiespiel KZs bauen, dort leute umbringen kannst und dafür dann zB mehr "gold" bekommst? 

sprich: welcher grad des realismus gehört noch so sehr zur kunst, dass man dessen darstellung erlauben darf? zB in einem spiel, in dem kind vergwaltigt wird - das könnte man ja ggf. noch als storyinhalt zulassen - aber es auch noch zeigen?


----------



## Ket4 (24. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

Machen Spiele durch das Weglassen von Bluteffekten und Splatter mehr Spaß?


----------



## NEWTOM (24. Januar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Ket4 am 24.01.2009 04:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Machen Spiele durch das Weglassen von Bluteffekten und Splatter mehr Spaß?



Irgendwie rhetorisch, diese Frage.
Das leisst sich, als sei der andere Weg ein Tabu.

Ich denke, je unrealistischer, und das sind Bluteffecte ja meistens, um so besser, und auch lustiger, also spassfoerdernd. (Anmerkung: ich bin trotzdem nicht krank oder verhaltensgestoert)
Wichtig fuer mich ist dabei allerdings, dass das ganze auch Qualitaet hat und zur Handlung passt.
Left 4 Death ist fuer meinen Geschmack z.B. zu platt, weil es nur darauf fokusiert zu sein scheint.
Weglassen macht meistens nicht mehr Spass, wie auch bei vielen anderen Dingen im richtigen Leben.


----------



## Koopa-Trooper (24. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

Ja definitiv. Sie tragen ungemein zur Atmosphäre bei! Ich kann mir z.B. Fallout 3 ohne das ganze Blut und Körperteile wegschiessen gar nicht vorstellen.


----------



## fredfreak (24. Januar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				DrKuki am 24.01.2009 01:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Wisst ihr was: Es interressiert kein Schein was wir denken, OK! Es interressiert alle nur was andere über uns denken. Wir als Gamergemeinde sind nicht neutral in unseren Meinungen und erst recht nicht, wenn wir nicht zusammen halten. Doch zu einer solchen Form von kollektivem Denken ist der Deutsche einfach nicht fähig(anders als der US-Amerikaner).
> 
> Wenn ich jetzt sage, ich finde mehr Spass an Games die eindeutig durch ihre grausame und ungeschönte zur Schau stellung von REALISMUS für mich interressanter werden(dass auch so ist), dann geht es in den nächsten 10 Posts nur darum was für ein Arsch ich bin. Hardcore!
> 
> ...



Ähm...Was willst du uns damit jetzt sagen? 
Wenn ich dich richtig verstanden habe, dann dürfen wir nicht mehr unsere eigene Meinung sagen, sondern nur noch die Meinung der Gesamtheit der Pc-Spieler?
Also muss ich es jetzt toll finden,wenn spiele in immer unrealistichere Gewaltorgien verkommen?

Und du denkst doch nicht wirklich,dass sich irgendein Publisher für die deutshce "Community" einsetzen würde, wenn alle einer Meinung wären?Welchen Grund hätten die Publisher dazu und was sollten sie überhaupt tun?


----------



## DrKuki (24. Januar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				fredfreak am 24.01.2009 08:26 schrieb:
			
		

> DrKuki am 24.01.2009 01:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Worrel (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Killerspiele: Streifall Entschärfung: Machen Spiele durch Bluteffekte und Splatter mehr Spaß?*



			
				flight19 am 23.01.2009 18:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ganz wichtig ist ja Realismus und von daher gehören Blut und Splattereffekte einfach zum Spiel dazu.


Inwiefern ist Realismus wichtig ?

Spiele leben seit jeher von ihrem Modellcharakter, sind lediglich ein vereinfachtes Abbild der Realität.

Deshalb kann man zB in Rennspielen nicht aus dem Auto aussteigen; in Strategiespielen wie Warcraft, C&C &Co nicht mit fliegenden Einheiten über die Kartengrenzen hinaus; In einem Jump & Run Spiel nicht aufs Klo gehen und in einem Shooter nicht Hindernis X eben aus dem Weg schieben oder drüberklettern, weil dort der Level eben zu Ende ist.

Es wird eben nur jener Teil der Realität dargestellt, der für das Spielgeschehen wichtig ist.

Und je nach Spiel (Dead Space oder Monkey Island) ist es eben wichtiger oder nicht, daß der Charakter nach einem Kampf Spuren desselben hat, bzw selbiger gewalthaltig dargestellt wird.


Mir ist der Realismus in Spielen eigentlich eher unwichtig.
Sicher, wenn ein Grafikprotz wie Crysis zB die Darstellung von Pflanzen auf eine bisher unerreichte Qualität schraubt, finde ich das schon prima - aber Spiele, die zB stumpf ein Kriegsszenario nachstellen und dabei möglichst realistisch sein wollen, interessieren mich überhaupt nicht.

Ich brauche immer ein Element, was der puren Fiktion entsprungen ist, wie zB die Monster aus RtCW.

Einfach auch, damit man im Spiel mal überrascht wird und nicht Waffe X findet, und dann schon genau weiß, wie deren Wirkung sein wird, weil Waffe X in der Realität eben genau so Schaden macht.


----------



## Ra-Tiel (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Killerspiele: Streifall Entschärfung: Machen Spiele durch Bluteffekte und Splatter mehr Spaß?*

Natürlich nicht. Es empfindet natürlich niemand als unrealistisch oder der Atmosphäre abträglich, wenn sich ein Zivilist nach einem Genickschuss nur kopfschüttelnd auf den Boden setzt und sich nach einer Minute in Nichts auflöst, und nicht als blutüberströmte Leiche liegen bleibt. Passsiert mir ja schließlich auch jeden Tag...


----------



## warthog2k (24. Januar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				DrKuki am 24.01.2009 10:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist sehr traurig dass in Deutschland Politik und Medienüberwachungsanstalten(Zensurate) entscheiden, was uns als Gamer-Community zu gefallen hat. Um bei den Themen zu bleiben, in Österreich entscheiden die Gamer was geschmackvolle Gewaltdarstellung ist.


Naja, also wir haben noch recht wenig Zensur. Du hast vorher die Amerikaner angeführt. Die haben eine weitaus härtere Zensur als wir in Deutschland, nur an anderer Stelle. In Amerika hat keiner was gegen Gewalt oder Gewaltverherrlichung.
Aber sobald nur mal eine Frau halb nackt ist, schreit jeder in Amerika über ein Verbot wie es hier mit brutalen Computerspielen passiert. Der "Skandal" um Janet Jacksons "entblöste" Brust in der Halbzeit des Super Bowls ist das beste Beispiel.
Und in Amerika darf nicht geflucht werden im Fernsehen (hier schert sich kein Mensch drum, ob jemand Flucht oder nicht), die Bücher von Michael Moore wurden anfänglich nicht in Amerika gedruckt, er musste sein Buch "Stupid White Men" zuerst in England drucken lassen, weil es in Amerika niemand drucken wollte (aus Angst vor der Zensur). Das ganze lässt sich beliebig fortsetzen.

Ich bin selbst kein Freund von Zensur, aber auf der anderen Seite muss auch etwas für den Jugendschutz getan werden. Wenn ich sehe, wie viele Minderjährige Spiele wie Left 4 Dead spielen, wird mir echt schlecht.
Und als Erwachsener kommt man in der Regel ohne größere Probleme an unzensierte Versionen ran, sei es aus Österreich oder dem lokalen Händler, der auch Importe führt. So lange ich noch irgendie legal an so was rankomme, hab ich kein Problem damit.


----------



## OldShatterhand (24. Januar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				HanFred am 23.01.2009 15:21 schrieb:
			
		

> mir ist das ziemlich egal, allerdings lehne ich beschnittene werke kategorisch ab. ich will die originalversion - und fertig.



dito - wenn sogar ein harry potter film geschnitten wird von FSK 12 auf 6, und diese Sauerei sich sogar auf DVD fortsetzt, weiß ich nicht wohin das mit der Bevormundung und dem Kontrollwahn in Deutschland noch führen soll. 

Ich spiele zur Zeit recht gewaltfreie Spiele, 2 davon haben glaub ich nicht mal ne Altersbeschränkung^^ Hier und da gebe ich allerdings zu das ich mal etwas härteres brauche, und Gears of War wäre ohne sein Kettensägenbajonett auch nur halb so lustig. Aber in meinem Alter denk ich mal kann ich spielen was ich will, und für das Amokläuferschema bin ich auch schon zu alt^^


----------



## Krait666 (24. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

Ich finde das Spiele mit GoreFaktor deutlich mehr Spaß machen als wenn keiner vorhanden wäre. Das Zitat ist auch sehr lustig also ist Gears of War laut Microsoft ein schlechtes Spiel dickes Eigentor ! 
Ich weiß selber nicht woran es liegt das es mir mehr Spaß macht hauptsächlich wohl wegen meinem schwarzen Humor, für mich ist das gute Comedy ^^, ich stell ein Spiel doch nicht in zusammenhang mit der Realität.
Wer soweit ist und alles in einem Splatterspiel in zusammenhang mit der Realität bringt...dem sollte dann wirklich geholfen werden.

Letztendlich ist mir die Diskussion solange wie sie jetzt schon andauerd vollkommen egal, an die uncut Games kommt man ohne Probleme und die USK ist ja in letzter Zeit auch sehr spendabel.


----------



## cougar2010 (24. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

Hach der Boris *in alten CD-Player-Erinnerungen schwelg*...

zum Thema: Left 4 Dead habe ich mir extra als ungeschnittene deutschsprachige Version gekauft und da muss ich sagen, ist es einfach nachvollziehbarer wenn es ungeschnitten ist. Beispiel. Ich ziele auf das Bein des Zombis, schiesse es weg, er knickt um und bleibt liegen (ok, das Liegenbleiben ist nicht realistisch *hehe*). Aber wie muss das geschnitten aussehen? Schuss aufs Bein, Zombi stirbt ohne Grund???

Ich bin auch kategorisch gegen Zensur. Allerdings verstehe ich irgendwo auch die Hersteller, die ohne (Eigen-)Zensur nur eine kleinere Käuferschicht erreichen würden. Am besten wären immer 2 Produkte, eins ungeschnitten, eins geschnitten, aber dann wären wir leider da wo wir mit DVDs heute schon sind... Unrated Version! Original US-Kinofassung! usw.

Gruß
cougar2010


----------



## Ra-Tiel (24. Januar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				LouisLoiselle am 24.01.2009 12:24 schrieb:
			
		

> [...] Aber in meinem Alter denk ich mal kann ich spielen was ich will, und für das Amokläuferschema bin ich auch schon zu alt^^


Besonders interessant finde ich in diesem Zusammenhang, dass von sehr vielen männlichen Deutschen ab 18 Jahren erwartet wird, für ihr "Vaterland" zu töten - aka Wehrdienst - aber im gleichen Atemzug Computerspiele auf Grund von zuviel Gewalt beschnitten und zensiert werden.


----------



## slimbit (24. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

Naja... ich habe zuerst die geschnittene Left 4 Dead Fassung gespielt  und mir dann die ungeschnitten UK Fassung importiert.

Und ich muss sagen Atmosphärisch geht bei der geschnittenen Version soviel verloren...

Zu einem richtigen Zombie Szenario gehört der Splatter einfach dazu.

Z.B. das man die Zombies auseinander nehmen kann... oder das man nach einem Zombieansturm zurückschaut und nen haufen toter Zombies sieht... das gehört einfach zur Atmosphäre, wie sieht das aus wenn man dutzende Zombies abgewehrt hat und der Raum sieht aus wie neu...


----------



## Cuiu (24. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

ego-shooter ohne ragdoll bzw ohne blut? Nein danke 

auf abtrennbare Körperteile kann ich gut verzichten


----------



## DrKuki (24. Januar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Cuiu am 24.01.2009 16:54 schrieb:
			
		

> ego-shooter ohne ragdoll bzw ohne blut? Nein danke
> 
> auf abtrennbare Körperteile kann ich gut verzichten



Sie habens erfasst! Ich will Aktion und Horror da wo sie hin gehören, und nicht zur angeblichen Verbesserung der Atmosphere wie z.B. in SoF-Payback, wo das Dismembermend vollkommen fehl am Platze war.


----------



## Joker2u (24. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

Blut halte ich nicht für so schlimm. Bei manchen Spielen ohne Gegnererkennung (wie ArmA oder OFP) ist Blut eher hilfreich, wenn man es leicht(!) spritzen sieht bei einem Treffer, wenn man sonst nicht erkennt, ob man ihn getroffen hat. Aber auf Splatter-Effekte wie im genannten SoF kann auch ich verzichten. Wieso will man sehen, wie einem das Gehirn aus dem Kopf springt? Ich fand es damals ekelhaft.
Aber Zensur wie z.B. bei World-in-Conflict (FSK 16-Version), wo die Atombombe umbenannt wird, halte ich für unangebracht. Man darf der Jugend was zutrauen und ansonsten bringt man halt eine schriftliche Erklärung oder sonstiges mit ein, um über die Folgen von Nuklearangriffen zu warnen.


----------



## xotoxic242 (24. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

Also man sollte die Körperteile da fliegen lassen wo Sie auch wirklich fliegen würden.
Das heißt wenn ich mit ner 45 oder ne Pumpgun auf nen Kopf schieße dann ist es schon bisl doof wenn der einfach nur umfällt.
Genauso isses mit ner .50er Sniper.

Ich bin da eher nich so empfindlich da ich weiß es handelt sich ja nur um Pixel.
Allerdings bin ich natürlich auch für eine Kontrolle.Das heißt für Leute unter 18 nicht verkaufen.

Ein JA von mir für Splatter und Blut da wo es hinpaßt.

Ein Left 4 Dead ohne Spaltter wäre z.b. total albern.


----------



## JohnCarpenter (24. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

Hatte mal den Fehler gemacht, "Daikatana" vom Wühltisch im Supermarkt mitzunehmen. Wenn man einen Gegner getroffen hatte, gab es ein "Ping"-Geräusch und der Gegner verschwand. Das Game lies sich nicht mal mehr vollständig mit Bloodpatches reparieren, zumindest die Sounds hatte ich nicht mehr hinbekommen.


----------



## pirx (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Killerspiele: Streifall Entschärfung: Machen Spiele durch Bluteffekte und Splatter mehr Spaß?*

Wenn ich sehe wie im Total War: Rome die Soldaten sterben wie Strohpuppen find ich das eher lächerlich, wenn man bedenkt wie blutig die echten Schlachhten waren.

Was ist überhaupt für eine Frage? Genausogut könnte man eine Ferrari-Besitzer fragen ob er gerne schnell Auto fährt


----------



## cyarro (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Killerspiele: Streifall Entschärfung: Machen Spiele durch Bluteffekte und Splatter mehr Spaß?*

Ich weiss nicht wie andere das sehen aber bei mir verhält sich das so: Ich finde extrem überzogen muss die Darstellung nicht sein aber in manchen Spielen (auch in Filmen zB. 300 oder Sin City) unterstützt es die Ästhetik auf eine gewisse Weise. Es gehört einfach dazu. Dawn of War würde mir ohne die dargestellte Brutalität vermutlich nicht soviel Freude machen. Das heisst nicht dass ich mich mich an der Gewaltdarstellung ansich erfreue aber wie gesagt unterstützt es eine gewisse Ästhetik.
Mal abgesehen davon halte ich Gewalt gegen egal was oder wen im realen Leben für zu Tiefst verwerflich. Ich bin gegen Krieg und für ein Schusswaffenverbot - aber ein Spiel ist und bleibt ein Spiel, quasi eine Fantasie. Wer glaubt dass der Mensch nur die üblichen öffentlich dargestellten Fantasien hat wie zB Rockstar zu sein oder sonst was in der Art lebt in einer Scheinwelt und ist dazu auch noch äußerst naiv - die Welt ist nicht immer schön bunt und friedlich und genausowenig sind das die Gedanken und Fanatsien der Menschen. Wenn man also diese menschlichen Abgründe am PC ausleben kann und damit vll sogar verhindert wird dass psychisch labile Menschen sowas im RL umsetzen ist es doch ok oder? Es wäre ein Fehler solche Gedanken zu unterdrücken, denn früher oder später bricht sowas immer aus.


----------



## Sheggo (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Killerspiele: Streifall Entschärfung: Machen Spiele durch Bluteffekte und Splatter mehr Spaß?*

Meine grundsätzliche Antwort: NEIN

Ich spiele auch gerne "gewaltfreie" Spiele (Renn- und Sport- und Aufbauspiele). Die Spielfreude wird allerdings deutlich gedämpft, wenn ich einen Shooter ö.ä. spiele und dieser ist total billig geschnitten. Sprich grünes bzw gar kein Blut und ohne Schimpfworte. Das macht die Atmosphäre doch schon kaputt.
Andererseits find ich es genau so albern und lächerlich, dass in Ami-Spielen, in denen Gedärme und Blut nur so um sich fliegen, trotzdem nackte Haut zensiert wird.....
Und ich dachte immer, Haut ist auch nur Organ. Was ist daran "schlimmer" als an nem Magen oder ner Lunge?? ;-P
In Splatter/Ballerspiele gehört es einfach hinein, in Spielen mit "fröhlicher Atmosphäre" stört es mich sogar


----------



## DelteX (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Killerspiele: Streifall Entschärfung: Machen Spiele durch Bluteffekte und Splatter mehr Spaß?*

spiele ab 18 und filme ab 18 wieso darf saw überhaupt an die leinwand? wen man blut/abgetrente körperteile 
in spiele verboten sind? aber beides trotzdem ab 18 ist

ich würde gerne 1 loswerden ich habe mir mortal kombbat shaolin monkis gekauft. wen ich da in singel player rum laufe und fatalaty/burtaliti aktiviere hore ich wie in hinter grund wie alle zerfezt werden wie die schreien und das blut fliest und mein bildschirm zeigt schwarz ich sehen garnix! was ist mortal kombat ohne fatality?


----------



## Mr-LooP (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Killerspiele: Streifall Entschärfung: Machen Spiele durch Bluteffekte und Splatter mehr Spaß?*

Ich bin der Meinung, Ja, auch Blood ist ein Stilmittel, welches durchaus zur allgemeinen Atmosphäre beitragen kann und besonders bei Spielen wie Dead Space und F.E.A.R. 2 sind Blud- und Spleddereffekte ein wichtiges Element.Ich denke zumindestens bei diesen Beiden ist das eine reine StilFrage, hier sollte nicht geschnitten werden. Dennoch bin ich der Auffassung, dass übertriebene Gewaltdarstellung aus der reinen Lust an Gewalt oder einfach nur so nicht notwendig ist - z.B. bei GTA wären abgeschlagene Körperteile komplett fehl am Platz.
Ich möchte an dieser Stelle gerne mal zwischen Gruselspielen und Fun Games unterscheiden, so ist GTA für mich ein zu tiefst humoristischer "nebenbei gespielt" Titel und F.E.A.R. 1 und 2 die klassischen Vertreter Der Spledderseite, aber beides hat seine Legimität. Ich würde hier gerne auf ein Gleichniss aus dem Film zurück greifen: Tatort (egal welcher) und SAW: Zwei Filme beide haben mit Gewalt zutun nur in SAW wird die Gewalt sehr viel explizieter Dargestellt. Aber ist das Schlimm? 
Meiner Meinung nach nicht, da die Themenrichtung und der Ansatz komplett ander ist, aber würde man nun anfangen in Tatort  plötzlich mit Gedärmen rumzuwerfen und Beine ab zu sägen würde ich auch auf die Barikaden gehen - einfach weil es für mich der Falsche ansatz wäre.
Oft habe auch ich mich schon gefragt: "Warum musste das jetzt sein - sowohl bei Filmen als auch bei Computerspielen gibt es immer wieder Titel die aus dem Rahmen schlagen und eigentlich echt nicht sein müssen, so wundere ich mich noch heute über den Sinn von Postel.
F.E.A.R. 2 Beschäftigt sich mit dem Tod und Blud ist ein Teil davon, warum sollte es nicht in dem Titel vorkommen - GTA ist ein Spiel Was sich mit Drogenbossen, Gewalt und Autodiebstahl auseinandersetzt, aber es hat trotzdem einen anderen Ansatz und jegliche Darstellung von Blud in GTA halte ich für überflüssig.
Ich glaube nicht das Blud sondern die Motivation sollte Interessieren - also, warum habe ich diesen Menschen getötet.


----------



## TheMadman (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Killerspiele: Streifall Entschärfung: Machen Spiele durch Bluteffekte und Splatter mehr Spaß?*

Machen wir es schnell: Blut und Eingeweide sind ein Stilmittel, dass bei manchen Genres benötigt wird, bei anderen nicht. Während sowas bei manchen Spielen gut ankommt, um Authentizität zu erreichen oder einfach übertrieben ist, gibt es genug Spiele, wobei solche Massnahmen unangebracht sind. Wer will schon die Sims mit Blut und Eingeweiden spielen? Bei GTA4 empfinde ich die Gewaltdarstellung schon so stark, dass ich manchmal Hemmungen habe, "jemanden über den Haufen zu schiessen". Das macht für mich den Reiz an so einem Spiel aus, denn mittlerweile weiss die Technik zu erschrecken.


----------



## MinDHacKeR (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Killerspiele: Streifall Entschärfung: Machen Spiele durch Bluteffekte und Splatter mehr Spaß?*

ich meine nich ohne grund haben viele spiele keine jugendfreigabe bekommen. wieso sollte man also dann noch auf gewalt achten müssen. versteh ich nich. ich bin keiner der sagt "geil da spritzt blut" sondern ich finde dass eine gewisse brutalität einfach zur athmosphäre gehört. oder wie wäre es wenn einem in DEAD SPACE kleine rosa kücken entgegeben laufen die einen mit liebesperlen bewerfen?


----------



## DrKuki (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Killerspiele: Streifall Entschärfung: Machen Spiele durch Bluteffekte und Splatter mehr Spaß?*



			
				Mr-LooP am 24.01.2009 21:14 schrieb:
			
		

> "...Dennoch bin ich der Auffassung, dass übertriebene Gewaltdarstellung aus der reinen Lust an Gewalt oder einfach nur so nicht notwendig ist - z.B. bei GTA wären abgeschlagene Körperteile komplett fehl am Platz.
> ........GTA ist ein Spiel Was sich mit Drogenbossen, Gewalt und Autodiebstahl auseinandersetzt, aber es hat trotzdem einen anderen Ansatz und jegliche Darstellung von Blud in GTA halte ich für überflüssig.
> Ich glaube nicht das Blud sondern die Motivation sollte Interessieren - also, warum habe ich diesen Menschen getötet."




Nur so am Rande, in manchen GTA Titeln, u.a. Vice City+Vorgängern, war Blut ein wichtiger Spieleaspekt ohne den man bei 1+2 NIEMALS gesehen hätte wann man Trifft!   
In Vice City (nicht geschnitten) konnte man sehr wohl den virtuellen Bewohnern der Stadt alles mögliche ab schießen, so dass der Getroffene mit einer regelrechten Blutfontäne zusammenbrach(und das sind noch die harmlosen Szenen, wenn ich an die Motorkettensäge zurück denke).
Das Seltsame war jedoch: Es hat irgendwie reingepasst, weil der Hauptcharakter einfasch wesentlich Bösartiger war als der Afroammi und der Russe.
Was ich sagen will ist folgendes: es kommt nicht auf das Genre an sondern auf die Stimmung im Game!
Servus euer T.K.


----------



## gothicer2005 (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Killerspiele: Streifall Entschärfung: Machen Spiele durch Bluteffekte und Splatter mehr Spaß?*

Es hengt immer vom Spiel ab. Ich bin mir total sicher das Left 4 Dead ohne Bluteffekten oder Sterbeanimationen mir nicht so viel Spaß machen würde, wie sonst. .Das liegt auch daran das es für mich einfach unrealistisch Aussehen würde ohne.


----------



## butter-milch (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Killerspiele: Streifall Entschärfung: Machen Spiele durch Bluteffekte und Splatter mehr Spaß?*

Darum gehts doch garnicht. Es geht darum, dass sich Erwachsene nicht vorschreiben lassen wollen, was für fiktionale Inhalte sie zu Gesicht bekommen und welche nicht. Inhalte auszuschneiden und das Spiel dann trotzdem ab 18 zu machen ist Zensur und danke, das hatten wir vor einiger Zeit schon und außer der NPD möchte da wohl niemand wieder hin.


----------



## Quarhodron (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Killerspiele: Streifall Entschärfung: Machen Spiele durch Bluteffekte und Splatter mehr Spaß?*

Ich denke auch, dass es den meisten, mir auch, darum geht, dass sie nicht möchten, dass man ihnen vorschreibt was sie sehen bzw. spielen dürfen.  Ich gehöre zu denen, die Bluteffekte als Teil eines realistischen Spiels sehen. Wenn die Entwickler diese garnicht erst einbauen würden, wäre es mir glaube ich egal, aber wenn sie Blut- oder Splattereffekte einbauen und diese werden dann für den deutschen Markt wiieder entfernt, sehe ich das als Zensur der künstlerischen Freiheit. Ich spiel Spiele, die Atmosphäre haben, die eine gute Story bieten, gute Musik und lange unterhalten. Und zur Atmosphäre gehört meiner Meinung nach ach Blut.  Ein DOOM oder ein F.E.A.R. könnte ich mir ohne Blut nicht vorstellen, weil die ganze atmosphäre einfach darunter leiden würde. 
Wer Spiele nur kauft, weil man dort Menschen oder Monster zerstückeln kann, hat ein Problem, aber es ist keine Lösung einfach die Kunstwerke, was Spiele ja nunmal sind, zu beschneiden.


----------



## Shinizm (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Killerspiele: Streifall Entschärfung: Machen Spiele durch Bluteffekte und Splatter mehr Spaß?*

Machen Spiele durch Bluteffekte und Splatter mehr Spaß? 

Ein ganz klares Jain. 
Brutale spiele die geschnitten werden verlieren eine Menge an Atmo. Spiele mit solchen Effekten wollen eine bestimmte Stimmung auf den Spieler übertragen. Nimmt man wichtige Teile die für eine solche Atmo wichtig sind, beschneidet man auch den Spielspass.

EIn MAssEffect zB braucht keine Splattereffekte..es ist ein geniales Spiel welches soetwas nicht braucht und nicht wirklich vermissen lässt.
Ein Fallout3 braucht diese Effekte aber sowas von, weil es einfach unglaublichen Spass macht wenn man die Gegner mit seiner Schrottflinte zu Brei ballert ^^

Nicht umsonst sind diese Spiele auch für ERWACHSENE...


----------



## GenVaughn (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Killerspiele: Streifall Entschärfung: Machen Spiele durch Bluteffekte und Splatter mehr Spaß?*



			
				Shinizm am 25.01.2009 13:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Fallout3 braucht diese Effekte aber sowas von, weil es einfach unglaublichen Spass macht wenn man die Gegner mit seiner Schrottflinte zu Brei ballert ^^



In meinen Augen brauchen gerade Rollenspiele (wozu Fallout wohl eindeutig gehört) diese Spladdereffekt NICHT, weil sie von anderen Elementen leben. Dazu gehört natürlich in der Hauptsache die Story (bzw. die vielen kleinen Stories) und die Charakterentwicklung. Wer bei Fallout lediglich durch zu-Brei-ballern Spaß hat, sollte evtl. in Zukunft doch eher reine Shooter spielen.
Ich spiele zwar auch die unzensierte Ösi-Version, allerdings habe ich die Kaufentscheidung weniger wegen der Blutspritzereien als wegen der in der deutschen Version fehlenden Skills (z.B. Ladykiller) getroffen.



			
				Quarhodron am 25.01.2009 12:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke auch, dass es den meisten, mir auch, darum geht, dass sie nicht möchten, dass man ihnen vorschreibt was sie sehen bzw. spielen dürfen.  Ich gehöre zu denen, die Bluteffekte als Teil eines realistischen Spiels sehen.



Ich kann nachvollziehen, dass man sich nicht vorschreiben lassen möchte, was man sehen will. Das Argument, dass Bluteffekte Spiele realistischer machen, kann ich jedoch nicht so pauschal teilen. In den meisten Spielen werden diese Effekte doch völlig überzeichnet. Nochmal Beispiel Fallout: Wenn ich einem Gegner mit einem Gewehr in den Kopf schieße, und diesem damit in einer riesigen Blutexplosion Kopf, Arme und Beine wegsprenge, hat das mit Realismus eher wenig zu tun.



			
				butter-milch am 25.01.2009 12:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Inhalte auszuschneiden und das Spiel dann trotzdem ab 18 zu machen ist Zensur und danke, das hatten wir vor einiger Zeit schon und außer der NPD möchte da wohl niemand wieder hin.



Totaler Schwachsinn ! Versuche, die Jugend vor übertriebener Gewaltdarstellung zu schützen, kann man doch als geistig gesunder Mensch nicht mit Nationalsozialismus, Diktatur oder Unterdrückung der Meinungs-/Pressefreiheit vergleichen. Selbst wenn diese Versuche nicht zweckmäßig oder auch unlogisch erscheinen (was bei einem ab-18-Spiel, das dennoch geschnitten ist, durchaus der Fall sein mag), ist ein derartiger Vergleich absolut hirnrissig.

Ich persönlich kann gerne auf Blut und explodierende Organe verzichten, weil gute Spiele nicht darauf angewiesen sind. Wie schon im Artikel gesagt wird: "Jedes Spiel, das durch Hinzufügen von Bluteffekten oder Sterbeanimationen mehr "Spaß" macht (oder durch Herausnehmen dieser weniger), war grundsätzlich ein schlechtes Spiel."
Die Maßnahmen der Jugendschutz-Behörden mögen teilweise zwar schwer nachvollziehbar und in einigen Fällen auch schlicht und ergreifend falsch sein, aber dass Jugendschutz in Deutschland notwendig ist, zeigt sich meiner Meinung nach täglich, sei es in den Nachrichten, oder auch in einigen der hier zu lesenden Kommentaren.


----------



## DrKuki (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Killerspiele: Streifall Entschärfung: Machen Spiele durch Bluteffekte und Splatter mehr Spaß?*



			
				butter-milch am 25.01.2009 12:32 schrieb:
			
		

> ...Es geht darum, dass sich Erwachsene nicht vorschreiben lassen wollen, was für fiktionale Inhalte sie zu Gesicht bekommen und welche nicht. Inhalte auszuschneiden und das Spiel dann trotzdem ab 18 zu machen ist Zensur.....



Richtig. Das gehr aber nicht nur der Gamercommunity so, sonder vielen anderen Menschengruppen u.a. Rauchern. Eine Zeit lang wurde darüber Politisch reveriert, dass das rauchen am Steuer(Auto) verboten werden soll. Naja, wenn dass so ist können wir ja gleich auch noch das essen, trinken, reden, musikhören und XXX im Auto verbieten, und die Raucher haben sich gewehrt, und haben es (fast) geschaft alle Diskriminierunger im keim zu ersticken. UND WIE? Durch Wahlen! Denn mit guten Worten allein kommt man in Deutschland nicht weit. Ich finde es nur bedauerlich wenn Leute wählen gehen ohne eine Ahnung zu haben was sie damit entscheiden. Ein Zocker der die CDU/CSU wählt ist selber schuld und zieht alle anderen in ein Loch aus Blüdheit und Unwissen.
Servus euer T.K.


----------



## TheChicky (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Killerspiele: Streifall Entschärfung: Machen Spiele durch Bluteffekte und Splatter mehr Spaß?*



			
				DrKuki am 25.01.2009 17:33 schrieb:
			
		

> und zieht alle anderen in ein Loch aus Blüdheit und Unwissen.
> Servus euer T.K.



Tja, self-owned!


----------



## Bonkic (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Killerspiele: Streifall Entschärfung: Machen Spiele durch Bluteffekte und Splatter mehr Spaß?*



			
				DrKuki am 25.01.2009 17:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Eine Zeit lang wurde darüber Politisch reveriert, dass das rauchen am Steuer(Auto) verboten werden soll.




in letzter zeit wurde das ernsthaft diskutiert?
wann soll das gewesen sein?  :-o


----------



## HanFred (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Killerspiele: Streifall Entschärfung: Machen Spiele durch Bluteffekte und Splatter mehr Spaß?*



			
				Bonkic am 25.01.2009 19:53 schrieb:
			
		

> DrKuki am 25.01.2009 17:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


meines wissens gab's forderungen einzelner politiker. das ist aber schon eine weile her.


----------



## fliger5 (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Killerspiele: Streifall Entschärfung: Machen Spiele durch Bluteffekte und Splatter mehr Spaß?*

was wäre left 4 dead ohne blut? richtig, kein zombieshooter. da gehört blut einfach rein, ohne blut würd ichs wohl nicht spielen, weil das die atmosphäre zerstört.


----------



## soadismfaebu (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Killerspiele: Streifall Entschärfung: Machen Spiele durch Bluteffekte und Splatter mehr Spaß?*

Es wäre falsch zu sagen, dass blut etc. das Spiel nicht aufbessern,wenn auch nur minimal. Z.B bei Fallout 3- ich habe die Schweizer-edition, also mit Kopf weg etc.- Da macht es ja Anfangs Spass, wenn man mit dem Sniper auf den Fuss zielt und der....nun ja, wegfliegt. Aber das mit dem Kopf zerplatzen hat mich persönlich gestört.Auch das mit dem Kopf abfallen. Also das mit den Körperteilen finde ich eigentlich unnötig, da es Anfangs vielleicht "lustig" war, aber gegen Ende realisiert man das gar nicht mehr. Fazit: Ich finde jetzt Bluteffekte nicht "oh böse,böse weg damit" aber bin auch nicht wirklich dafür. Und zuviel kann auch nerven. Also finde ich, sollte man jetzt nicht extra in die Schweiz reisen und das Spiel da kaufen, dass man ja möglichst viel Blut sieht. Fallout drei wäre auch sehr gut ohne ausgekommen, aber mit macht es zum Teil eben doch ein wenig mehr Spass(vor allem das VATS


----------



## XgAmEr (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Killerspiele: Streifall Entschärfung: Machen Spiele durch Bluteffekte und Splatter mehr Spaß?*

sry das ich mit so eienr Noob-frage komme  

Aber Was ist Splatter?

 

Ich habe keinen Schimmer was das sein soll?


----------



## Flippo2008 (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Killerspiele: Streifall Entschärfung: Machen Spiele durch Bluteffekte und Splatter mehr Spaß?*

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Splatter

Auf PC-Spiele bezogen heist das exzessive Blutdarstellung, Zerstückelung von Gegnern usw ...


----------



## Becks1510 (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Killerspiele: Streifall Entschärfung: Machen Spiele durch Bluteffekte und Splatter mehr Spaß?*

Wenn sich die Spielemacher so viel Mühe mit der Grafik, der Engine, und der Umgebung (z.B. GTA 4, Far Cry 2, Fallout 3) geben, gehören die Blut-Splatter-Effekte genau so dazu wie die Spiegeleffekte oder die Schattentexturen.

Ansonsten würde ich empfehlen nur noch 2D Schwarz-Weiss Spiele zu entwickeln mit einer max. Auflösung von 100x100.

Ein ego shooter ohne Blut ist wie eine Wüste ohne Sand !!!


----------



## D3T0NAT10N (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Killerspiele: Streifall Entschärfung: Machen Spiele durch Bluteffekte und Splatter mehr Spaß?*

also der spruch von dem herrn stimmt schon mal nicht. beispiel: fallout 3

da gibt es nen blood patch durch den gliedmaßen abgetrennt werden können etc. und sieht zwar total übertrieben aus, aber es fasziniert und schockt einen mehr als vorher.

ABER: so oder so ist es ein geniales spiel, ob mit splatter oder ohne.

splattereffekte sind meiner meinung eine nette dreingabe aber man sollte sie nicht überbewerten. sie können ein spiel in maßen besser machen, aber nicht ein schlechtes spiel entscheidend aufwerten.

würde mir auch nie eine englische version importieren, dafür ist einfach die verbesserung durch splatters zu klein - das ist es nicht wert.


----------



## NineEleven (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Killerspiele: Streifall Entschärfung: Machen Spiele durch Bluteffekte und Splatter mehr Spaß?*

Naja man sollte die Bluteffekte zwar nicht überbewerten aber das ist ja genau das, was die Zensurfanatiker machen...

Ich finds grundsätzlich scheisse, wenn ein Spiel zensiert wird. Dadurch fühle ich mich einfach bevormundet und das Spiel wird dadurch auf jeden Fall abgewertet. Bestes Beispiel: Half Life. In der deutschen Version wurden die Marines durch Roboter ersetzt und erschossene Wissenschaftler sterben nicht sondern setzen sich auf den Boden und kauern vor sich hin. EInfach peinlich. Und Fallout 3 ist auf jeden Fall ein Import-Fall!


----------



## Flo66R6 (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Killerspiele: Streifall Entschärfung: Machen Spiele durch Bluteffekte und Splatter mehr Spaß?*

Tja, ich habe, wie viele hier, eine zwiespältige Meinung zu dem Thema.

Grundsätzlich gefallen mir die ungeschnittenen Originalversionen der Spiele eigentlich immer am besten. Früher habe ich die deutsche Version gekauft und mir dann früher oder später einen Uncut Patch besorgt. Heutzutage importiere ich meine Spiele in der Regel (wenn die deutsche Version zensiert ist) aus England. 

Also ich finde das die Entwickler in der Regel schon von Haus das "richtige" Maß an expliziter Gewaltdarstellung in's Spiel bringen. Bei Crysis, Crysis Warhead, MoH oder COD vermisse ich absolut keine abgetrennten Körperteile oder ähnliches. Der Grad der Gewaltdarstellungen ist für meinen Geschmack gut getroffen. Bei Fallout 3 zum Beispiel finde ich die Effekte der ungeschnittenen Version absolut passend zum Gesamtkonzept. Es ist einfach ein sehr morbides und überzeichnetes Scenario und da passen die Effekte.

Es gibt jedoch auch Spiele, bei denen ich absolut keine expliziten Gewaltdarstellungen haben will, Battlefield 2 ist beispielsweise so ein fall. Gut, gegen einen "Blutnebel" bei getroffenen Gegenspielern als Trefferindikator hätte ich nichts einzuwenden (wobei der verwendete Indikator auch seinen Zweck gut erfüllt) aber regelrechte Blutfontänen und durch explosionen oder ein Cal. 50 Snipergewehr/MG abgetrennte Körperteile würden mir dort den Spaß gehörig verderben. Man stelle sich mal vor, die soeben gespielte Karte wäre nach einer Runde mit Pixelleichen, Blutspritzern und Blutpfützen in denen abgerissene Körperteile liegen übersäht. Ich glaube da könnte ich mir gleich einen Eimer neben den PC stellen...

Im übrigen würde es mir wohl bei allen Shootern mit Kriegerischem Setting ähnlich gehen. Technisch sind realitätsnah dargestellte Verletzungen und Sterbeeffekte sicherlich möglich, glücklicher weise finden diese in PC Spielen aber keinen Platz. Wenn ich mir vorstelle ein Spiel wie "Operation Flashpoint 2: Dragon Rising" nicht nur mit realitätsnaher Ballistik, Physik, Terrain, Einheiten und Waffen, sondern auch mit realistischen Folgen von Schussverletzungen zu spielen, wird mir schlecht.

Da habe ich dann doch lieber abgeschwächte / unrealistische Effekte. Bei F.E.A.R hingegen, verhält es sich ähnlich wie mit Fallout 3, hier passen überzeichnete Blut- und Splattereffekte einfach zum Setting und ich möchte auch nicht darauf verzichten.

Ein Wort vielleicht noch zu Titeln wie Manhunt oder ähnlichem. Ich habe mir das Spiel mal unwissend was mich erwartet aus der Videothek für die PS2 ausgeliehen. Soweit ich mich erinnere gab es dort keine großartigen Blutfontänen oder abtrennbare Gliedmaßen. Jedoch fand ich die Spielinhalte wirklich schockierend und krank. Ich hab's vielleicht eine Stunde gespielt und dann zurückgebracht. 

Ich will damit nur sagen, dass ich der Meinung bin, dass es nicht unbedingt auf die Darstellung expliziter Gewallt, sondern vielmehr auf die gesamte Präsentation, das Setting und das Ziel des Spiels ankommt. Fallout 3 macht mir trotz extremster Gewaltdarstellungen Spaß und lässt mich ruhig schlafen. Titel wie Manhunt sind von den reinen Blut/Splattereffekten viel weniger deutlich, jedoch ist das Spielprinzip viel grausamer und verwerflicher. Wenn ich überlege, dass sich Spieler an soetwas "aufgeilen", wird mir angst und Bange zumute.

Und nein, Blut und Gore Effekte machen ein schlechtes Spiel nicht besser (Siehe SOF 4 --> 2 Min gespielt --> absoluter Trash), können aber richtig und passend eingesetzt, durchaus spaß bereiten und sind meiner Meinung nach relativ unbedenklich.

Im übrigen bin ich nicht der Meinung, durch das Spielen gewalthaltiger Spiele etwas zu kompensieren oder eben "Triebe virtuell auszuleben". Da läuft es mir kalt den Rücken herunter, wenn ich hier soetwas lese. 

Ich habe einfach Spaß an gut gemachten Spielen, fast egal aus welchem Genre, egal ob Shooter, Knobelspiel, Strategie oder Adventure.

Ach ja, und auf das Thema Jagd bezogen, dass hier auch schon angesprochen wurde: Da würde ich garantiert nicht mitgehen da ich keinen Spaß daran empfinden würde ein anderes Lebewesen NUR SO ZUM SPASS zu erschießen. Das finde ich pervers.

Grüße,

Flo


----------



## Bonkic (26. Januar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				snowman1978 am 23.01.2009 19:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 23.01.2009 18:36 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



outen? als was?
wenn doch, deiner meinung nac,h ohnehin 3/4 kein problem damit hätten, würde ich ja wohl kaum negativ auffallen, oder?


----------



## PunkFan15 (26. Januar 2009)

*AW:*

meine persöhnliche meinung ist eigentlich ganz klar: ich spiele einen ego-shooter, ich schieße auf einen gegner, blut spritzt an die wand hinter ihm. OK! aber ich hasse es, dass wenn ich auf einen gegner schieße, das blut spritzt und die wand hinter ihm wie frisch rot gestrichen aussieht... das finde ich eigentlich ziemlich übertrieben und unnötig. ein wenig blut is ok


----------



## soadismfaebu (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Killerspiele: Streifall Entschärfung: Machen Spiele durch Bluteffekte und Splatter mehr Spaß?*



			
				Becks1510 am 25.01.2009 20:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn sich die Spielemacher so viel Mühe mit der Grafik, der Engine, und der Umgebung (z.B. GTA 4, Far Cry 2, Fallout 3) geben, gehören die Blut-Splatter-Effekte genau so dazu wie die Spiegeleffekte oder die Schattentexturen.
> 
> Ansonsten würde ich empfehlen nur noch 2D Schwarz-Weiss Spiele zu entwickeln mit einer max. Auflösung von 100x100.
> 
> Ein ego shooter ohne Blut ist wie eine Wüste ohne Sand !!!



Ja da muss ich dir recht geben. Da will man ein Spiel immer so realistisch wie möglich machen und dann soll man beim Kampf-was bei manchen Spielen ja wesentlicher Bestandteil ist- einfach sagen so jetzt mal ganz unrealistisch ohne Blut? Aber eben bei Fallout 3 ist es dann schon fast wieder unrealistisch, dass wegen einer 10mm gleich der Fuss wegfliegt und (manchmal) bei einer Granate gar nichts mit der Person passiert- was wohl ein Bug ist


----------



## ZloUmOE (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Killerspiele: Streifall Entschärfung: Machen Spiele durch Bluteffekte und Splatter mehr Spaß?*

Ich finde Blut und Splatter dürfen nicht weggeschnitten werden! Ich HASSE deutsche Versionen von Ego-Shootern - oder C&C!

Bestes Bsp: Left 4 Dead. Ich würds mir hier ja kaufen, aber es ist einfach nicht das selbe Zombies abzuknallen, die 1. grünes Blut von sich geben (Sind ja infizierte Ex-Menschen - wieso sollte sich da ihr Blut auf einmal verfärben) und 2. direkt nach dem Ableben verschwinden!
Oder diese ganze Kürzerei bei C&C: Statt Menschen gibts da Cyborgs! wie arm ist das denn?
Und das Beste ists dann noch, wenn die Spiele trotzdem ab 18 rauskommen! Was soll das denn bitte? bei sowas kann mans auch für ab 16 verscherbeln... als ob 16-jährige noch nie sowas gesehen hätten!
Und ja, ich weiß, dass viele jüngere auch da dran kommen - aber das ist dann Sache der Eltern. Wenn die Ihre Blagen nicht unter Kontrolle haben sollte das nicht auf Kosten der erwachsenen Zocker gehen, die sich über oft übertriebenen Blutfluss amüsieren, weils so herrlich unrealistisch ist


----------



## MrBigX (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Killerspiele: Streifall Entschärfung: Machen Spiele durch Bluteffekte und Splatter mehr Spaß?*



			
				ZloUmOE am 27.01.2009 11:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde Blut und Splatter dürfen nicht weggeschnitten werden! Ich HASSE deutsche Versionen von Ego-Shootern - oder C&C!
> 
> Bestes Bsp: Left 4 Dead. Ich würds mir hier ja kaufen, aber es ist einfach nicht das selbe Zombies abzuknallen, die 1. grünes Blut von sich geben (Sind ja infizierte Ex-Menschen - wieso sollte sich da ihr Blut auf einmal verfärben) und 2. direkt nach dem Ableben verschwinden!
> Oder diese ganze Kürzerei bei C&C: Statt Menschen gibts da Cyborgs! wie arm ist das denn?
> ...


Bei einem Zombie müssten eigentlich die roten Blutkörperchen absterben, damit müsste sein Blut eigentlich wie Wasser aussehen.
Gut, eigentlich dürften sich Zombies ohne funktionierenden Metabolismus auch garnicht bewegen können...


----------



## TheMadman (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Killerspiele: Streifall Entschärfung: Machen Spiele durch Bluteffekte und Splatter mehr Spaß?*



			
				MrBigX am 27.01.2009 15:52 schrieb:
			
		

> ZloUmOE am 27.01.2009 11:44 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die perverseste Entschärfung geht meiner Meinung nach immernoch an Half Life 1. Für mich war die Demo von Half Life (dt.) eine gute Übung meiner Lachmuskeln, aber auch ein trauriges Beispiel für schlechte Ideen, pfui!


----------



## Homerclon (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Killerspiele: Streifall Entschärfung: Machen Spiele durch Bluteffekte und Splatter mehr Spaß?*



			
				ZloUmOE am 27.01.2009 11:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Oder diese ganze Kürzerei bei C&C: Statt Menschen gibts da Cyborgs! wie arm ist das denn?


Fand ich gar nicht so schlimm, passt eigentlich sogar ins Spiel.
Schließlich sieht man keine Zivilisten rumlaufen die man mal eben Rekrutieren könnte.
Und so viele Reservisten wird in einer Kaserne auch nicht unterzubringen sein, zumal man keine Animation sieht wie Menschen in die Kaserne gerade fertig gebaute Kaserne marschieren.
Oder werden die gezüchtet? Kamino lässt grüßen!


----------



## nikiburstr8x (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Killerspiele: Streifall Entschärfung: Machen Spiele durch Bluteffekte und Splatter mehr Spaß?*



			
				Homerclon am 28.01.2009 00:59 schrieb:
			
		

> ZloUmOE am 27.01.2009 11:44 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jaa! Sprüche wie
 "Ich verliere Servo-Öl!"
lassen mich immer wieder einen großen Bogen um Echtzeitstrategiespiele machen.


----------



## Birdy84 (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Killerspiele: Streifall Entschärfung: Machen Spiele durch Bluteffekte und Splatter mehr Spaß?*



			
				Homerclon am 28.01.2009 00:59 schrieb:
			
		

> ZloUmOE am 27.01.2009 11:44 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Bei den "Tiberum"-Teilen mag es ja noch halbwegs passend sein, da diese Teile sowieso in der Zukunft spielen, aber bei den "Alarmstufe Rot"-Ablegern sind die Cyborgs einfach nur grob lächerlich.


----------



## Dinxalot (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Killerspiele: Streifall Entschärfung: Machen Spiele durch Bluteffekte und Splatter mehr Spaß?*

Die grundlegende Frage ist hierbei doch, ob ein Spiel weniger Spaß macht, wenn es zensiert wird. Da kann ich Boris Schneider (Xbox 360 Produktmanager) nur Recht geben, dass es sich grundsätzlich um "fragwürdige" Spiele handelt, wenn diese durch verstärkte Gewaltgrade an Reiz dazu gewinnen.

Aktuell spiele ich Fallout 3 und muss ehrlich gestehen, dass mir der Gewaltgrad deutlich zu hoch ist. Er verdirbt eher den Spielspaß, als ihn zu erhöhen. Warum müssen da Körperteile herumfliegen? Es würde doch nichts am Spielerlebnis ändern, wenn die Gegner einfach nur zusammenbrechen.

Das ist natürlich nur eine subjektive Ansicht und vielleicht bin ich da auch etwas zu sensibel. Objektiv verstehe ich, dass es einen Markt für brutale Spiele gibt. Nur wenn nicht bald an irgendeiner Stelle die Notbremse gezogen wird und der Staat eine Grenze für Gewaltdarstellung vorgibt, dann frage ich mich, wie weit die Spielehersteller noch gehen dürfen? Vielleicht ist der Zenith auch schon überschritten und die Jugendlichen sind so dermaßen abgestumpft, dass sie auf dieser Ebene nur mit NOCH mehr Gewaltdarstellung zufrieden zu stellen sind.

Zusammengefasst heißt das meiner Meinung nach:
- Gewaltdarstellung SOLL begrenzt werden
- Spiele, die nur daraus ihren Reiz gewinnen sind "fragwürdig" und sollten IMMER die Möglichkeit bieten den Gewaltgrad manuell steuern zu können 

PS: Ich bin leidenschaftlicher Multi-Genre-Gamer und bin somit PRO-GAMING, aber trotzdem unterstütze ich den Kompromiss aus freiem Game-Development und staatlicher Zensur, denn ich will ja auch dass meine Kinder mal gamen können, ohne es als uninteressant zu finden, wenn Die Sims 5 sich nicht die Köpfe abreißen können.


----------



## Spassbremse (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Killerspiele: Streifall Entschärfung: Machen Spiele durch Bluteffekte und Splatter mehr Spaß?*

Ich sehe es genau anders rum wie mein Vorposter.   

Normalerweise stehe ich überhaupt nicht auf Splatter-Spiele, aber gerade zur Fallout-Reihe gehört dieser absurde, völlig übertriebene Splatter&Gore-Stil.

Deswegen war für mich auch der Kauf der Uncutversion Pflicht.

Grundsätzlich bin ich gegen jede Form von Zensur, verbindliche Altersfreigaben sind imho völlig ausreichend. Es kann nicht angehen, dass ein Staat seinen Bürgern vorschreiben möchte, was gut für sie ist, und was nicht.


----------



## cougar2010 (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Killerspiele: Streifall Entschärfung: Machen Spiele durch Bluteffekte und Splatter mehr Spaß?*



			
				ZloUmOE am 27.01.2009 11:44 schrieb:
			
		

> [...]
> Bestes Bsp: Left 4 Dead. Ich würds mir hier ja kaufen, aber es ist einfach nicht das selbe Zombies abzuknallen, die 1. grünes Blut von sich geben (Sind ja infizierte Ex-Menschen - wieso sollte sich da ihr Blut auf einmal verfärben)
> [...]
> Oder diese ganze Kürzerei bei C&C: Statt Menschen gibts da Cyborgs! wie arm ist das denn?
> ...



da in dem Posting so vieles drin steckt muss ich da nochmal drauf antworten.

*Zum ersten Punkt mit der Blutfarbe:* Max Brooks'  "World War Z"- und "Zombie Survival Guide"-Büchern zufolge müßte das Blut sich verdunkeln und Gel-artig werden.  Und der Mann hat sich viele Gedanken zu dem Thema gemacht *gg* (vgl. Zombie Survival Guide). Die Verfärbung ansich würde mich daher bei Zombies jetzt nicht wirklich groß stören. Was anderes sind da die restlichen uncut-Effekte (dazu habe ich ja schon geschrieben).

*Zum zweiten Punkt mit C&C:* Dem kann ich voll und ganz zustimmen. Ich fand das auch sehr arm damals mit der Cut-Version und den Cyborgs.

*Zum dritten Punkt mit dem "ab 18":* Ich habe mich einmal mit der USK zu dem Thema ausführlich auseinander gesetzt, da ich auch nie verstand, weswegen USK 18 Titel zenziert sind. Ergebnis war, dass das USK-Siegel mit "Ab 18" den Titel vor einer Indizierung durch die BPjM  schützt. Ohne USK-Siegel, also wenn das Spiel "Keine Jugendfreigabe gemäß § 14 JuSchG" bekommt, gibt es diesen Schutz nicht. Viele Anbieter möchten eine solche Indizierung nicht riskieren, da ab dann ein Werbeverbot in Kraft tritt und künftig weniger Kunden erreicht werden. So einfach ist das. 
Zensiert im eigentlichen Sinne wird aber wohl sowieso nicht: Die Aussage der USK war, dass im Prüfgutachten keine Angabe gemacht wird, was herausgenommen werden muss, um dieses oder jenes Siegel zu bekommen. Stattdessen ändert der Hersteller nach dem Gutachten nach eigenem Ermessen sein Spiel ab und legt es bei Bedarf erneut vor. Dann wird ein neues Gutachten gemacht (vereinfacht dargestellt).
*Fraglich bleibt freilich, warum "Ab 18" noch zum Jugendschutz zählt, wo man mit 18 am Dienst an einer echten Waffe ausgebildet wird (Bundeswehr). Wo bleibt da der Jugendschutz? Ach ja: Das ist ja für's Vaterland und was ganz anderes *augenroll* Ja, was ganz anderes schon: Echtes Gewehr, echte Kugeln, echte Tote bei Unfällen und Verletzte bei nachgestellten Folterszenarien mit Rekruten *uuuups**

*Zum vierten und letzten Punkt mit den Eltern:* Würde das Verantwortungsbewußtsein und die Medienkompetenz der Eltern in diesem Land besser funktionieren, und die Scheiss-Egal-Mentalität mancher Erzeuger ein bisschen verfliegen, würde sich vielleicht auch der Staat wieder etwas zurückziehen. Wir haben nicht umsonst eines der schärfsten Jungendschutzrechte, die es gibt. Daher bin ich dafür, dass der Staat da mal Geld investiert um Eltern aufzuklären, was eigentlich seit je her ihre Pflichten sind!


*Abschließend: *Ich finde auch, wie einer meiner Vorredner, dass es nicht sein kann, dass Filme wie SAW 1 bis X ohne Probleme eine solch derbe Brutalität, sei es nun visuell oder (wie in vielen anderen Filmen) auch rein psychisch, ungestraft zeigen dürfen, während bei Computerspielen *nur aus dem einzigen Grund heraus, dass sie interaktiv sind*, denn das ist ja immer das Argument (!!!) so ein riesen Geschrei gemacht wird. Entweder man schützt die Jugend über alle Medien, und dazu gehören *Nachrichtensender, die morgends um 9 Uhr aus dem Irak Bilder von verbrannten Leichen (!!!!!!!) zeigen*, genauso wie Videos, Filme im Kino und dann meinetwegen auch Computerspiele. Oder man läßt es komplett und gibt den Eltern wieder die Kompetenzverantwortung ab, die sie sich in den letzten Jahren (aus Bequemlichkeit?) haben nehmen lassen.

Ein Anfang wäre es meiner Meinung nach, wenn die Spielehersteller dazu verpflichtet (!) würden, dass es in den Optionen einen Schieberegler für den Gore-Gehalt geben muss. Z.B. "Kein Blut---Blut an---Körperteile abtrennbar" oder etwas vergleichbares. Das ganze dann immer noch mit einer Kindersicherung versehen. Das wäre doch mal ein Anfang.

Gruß
cougar2010


----------



## TheChicky (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Killerspiele: Streifall Entschärfung: Machen Spiele durch Bluteffekte und Splatter mehr Spaß?*



			
				cougar2010 am 29.01.2009 17:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Anfang wäre es meiner Meinung nach, wenn die Spielehersteller dazu verpflichtet (!) würden, dass es in den Optionen einen Schieberegler für den Gore-Gehalt geben muss. Z.B. "Kein Blut---Blut an---Körperteile abtrennbar" oder etwas vergleichbares. Das ganze dann immer noch mit einer Kindersicherung versehen. Das wäre doch mal ein Anfang.
> 
> Gruß
> cougar2010



Na da ist es doch nun wirklich vernünftiger, dass Spiele, die das nötig haben, erst gar nicht an Kinder verkauft werden dürfen, oder? Shooter gehören einfach nicht in Kinderhände.


----------



## Dinxalot (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Killerspiele: Streifall Entschärfung: Machen Spiele durch Bluteffekte und Splatter mehr Spaß?*



			
				Spassbremse am 29.01.2009 12:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich sehe es genau anders rum wie mein Vorposter.
> 
> Grundsätzlich bin ich gegen jede Form von Zensur, verbindliche Altersfreigaben sind imho völlig ausreichend. Es kann nicht angehen, dass ein Staat seinen Bürgern vorschreiben möchte, was gut für sie ist, und was nicht.



Bist du auch dafür, dass jeder mit ner geladenen Knarre herumlaufen darf? Da denkt der Staat nämlich auch, dass das nicht gut für seine Bürger ist.
Nichts für ungut. Aber Zensur ist in diesem Fall nichts schlechtes. Menschen KÖNNEN manchmal einfach nicht wissen was gut für sie ist. Bei hoher Gewaltdarstellung habe ich da so meine Bedenken. Nach 4h Bioshock kann man sich schonmal komisch fühlen.


----------



## Spassbremse (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Killerspiele: Streifall Entschärfung: Machen Spiele durch Bluteffekte und Splatter mehr Spaß?*



			
				Dinxalot am 29.01.2009 22:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Spassbremse am 29.01.2009 12:36 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist doch wiederum eine völlig andere Ebene... 
 

Das eine hat doch mit dem anderen überhaupt nichts zu tun. Natürlich bin ich nicht dafür, dass die Freiheit des Einzelnen *soweit* zu fassen ist, so das er eine potentielle Bedrohung für die restliche Gesellschaft darstellt.

Was für ein unreifer Diskussionsstil...


----------



## TheChicky (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Killerspiele: Streifall Entschärfung: Machen Spiele durch Bluteffekte und Splatter mehr Spaß?*



			
				Spassbremse am 29.01.2009 22:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Dinxalot am 29.01.2009 22:03 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich glaube Teile der Gesellschaft sehen Shooter durchaus als Bedrohung für die restliche Gesellschaft an, weil sie um die geistige Entwicklung ihrer Nachkommen fürchten    Und ob du am PC andere Leute in den Kopf schießt und dich dabei amüsierst, oder mit ner echten Knarre durch die Gegend läufst, dürfte für sie genauso befremdlich und bedrohlich wirken.


----------



## Spassbremse (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Killerspiele: Streifall Entschärfung: Machen Spiele durch Bluteffekte und Splatter mehr Spaß?*



			
				TheChicky am 30.01.2009 09:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube Teile der Gesellschaft sehen Shooter durchaus als Bedrohung für die restliche Gesellschaft an, weil sie um die geistige Entwicklung ihrer Nachkommen fürchten    Und ob du am PC *andere Leute* in den Kopf schießt und dich dabei amüsierst, oder mit ner echten Knarre durch die Gegend läufst, dürfte für sie genauso befremdlich und bedrohlich wirken.



[...]Polygonen, die wie Leute aussehen *können...
 

Ob Du's glaubst oder nicht, aber grundsätzlich halte ich den Großteil der Menschheit schon für so vernünftig, zwischen Wahrheit und Fiktion unterscheiden zu können.

Das Kinder und Jugendliche dies u.U. noch nicht können, dafür ist Jugendschutz gut und sinnvoll - inklusive verbindlicher Altersfreigaben.

Erwachsene aber sollen und dürfen imho das konsumieren, worauf sie Lust haben.*
Seien es nun *bizarre* sexuelle Vorlieben, Pornos, Splatterfilme, oder eben "Killerspiele".

*immer unter der Prämisse, das dadurch niemand anderes beeinträchtigt wird, oder sonstwie zu Schaden kommt.


----------



## HanFred (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Killerspiele: Streifall Entschärfung: Machen Spiele durch Bluteffekte und Splatter mehr Spaß?*



			
				Spassbremse am 30.01.2009 11:00 schrieb:
			
		

> *immer unter der Prämisse, das dadurch niemand anderes beeinträchtigt wird, oder sonstwie zu Schaden kommt.


ganz genau.
wenn man es so formuliert, lässt sich meiner meinung nach auch nicht viel hinein interpretieren.
leider ist die diesbezügliche gesetzgebung auch hier in der schweiz nicht sauber formuliert und lässt zu viel raum für interpretation, was in der vergangenheit bereits zu eher willkürlich anmutenden polizeiaktionen geführt hat.
§135


----------



## TheChicky (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Killerspiele: Streifall Entschärfung: Machen Spiele durch Bluteffekte und Splatter mehr Spaß?*



			
				Spassbremse am 30.01.2009 11:00 schrieb:
			
		

> *immer unter der Prämisse, das dadurch niemand anderes beeinträchtigt wird, oder sonstwie zu Schaden kommt.



Dann müsste man sofort das Rauchen bei Anwesenheit anderer Personen verbieten und Drogen legalisieren


----------



## HanFred (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Killerspiele: Streifall Entschärfung: Machen Spiele durch Bluteffekte und Splatter mehr Spaß?*



			
				TheChicky am 30.01.2009 11:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Dann müsste man sofort das Rauchen bei Anwesenheit anderer Personen verbieten und Drogen legalisieren


ersteres ist ja ein prozess, der schon lange läuft (obwohl passivrauchen vermutlich nur dann messbar schädlich ist, wenn man ständig - am arbeitsplatz oder zuhause - dem rauch anderer ausgesetzt ist) und letzteres sollte man meiner meinung nach wirklich tun, allerdings nur unter der strengen kontrolle des staates. d.h. es wären lizenzen erforderlich und der handel müsste streng kontrolliert werden (alters- und mengenmässige beschränkungen sowie keine abgabe an touristen!).


----------



## SCUX (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Killerspiele: Streifall Entschärfung: Machen Spiele durch Bluteffekte und Splatter mehr Spaß?*

_(ohne Alles gelesen zu haben)_

bei Shooter geht es einzig und allein um virtuelles Töten, und das ist (Spaß mäßig) natürlich interessanter (besser?) je mehr es optisch an der Realität grenzt. (mal abgesehen von der Comicschiene).
Natürlich zählt auch der hab_dich “Sport“-Gedanke, aber wem es wirklich um Sport geht spielt doch eher Sportspiele.....  

problematisch ist nur der Jugendschutz, also genau genommen die Einhaltung und Kontrolle...denn die Gesetzgebung ist ja vorhanden und wird nur nicht eingehalten.
Ein* Problem *der *Eltern *und des *Staates*, nicht aber der Hersteller.

Filme oder selbst Bücher stehen der fiktiven Gewalt wohl der Spieleindustrie in Nichts nach, und der Versuch der Bevormundung ist lediglich ein hoffnungsloser Versuch die Kontrolle zu erlangen...die gibt es aber nicht....

Man sollte die Hersteller in Ruhe lassen, und lieber dafür sorgen das Spieler die solche Spiele nicht spielen sollten, sie auch nicht spielen  .....da wir eh schon Onlineregistrierungen haben, könnte man die auch gleich noch mehr personifizieren (zB mit der Personalausweisnummer)
richtig verhindern kann man natürlich nicht das die falschen Leute es spielen...das geht aber in keinem Bereich den es gibt....


----------



## TheChicky (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Killerspiele: Streifall Entschärfung: Machen Spiele durch Bluteffekte und Splatter mehr Spaß?*



			
				HanFred am 30.01.2009 12:00 schrieb:
			
		

> (alters- und mengenmässige beschränkungen sowie keine abgabe an touristen!).



Die werden bestimmt genauso gut funktionieren, wie die Alterskontrollen und Beschränkungen beim Rauchen und beim Alkohol....nämlich gar nicht.    Dann werden einfach die Älteren die Drogen für die jüngeren kaufen. Soviel sie wollen.


----------



## HanFred (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Killerspiele: Streifall Entschärfung: Machen Spiele durch Bluteffekte und Splatter mehr Spaß?*



			
				TheChicky am 30.01.2009 13:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Die werden bestimmt genauso gut funktionieren, wie die Alterskontrollen und Beschränkungen beim Rauchen und beim Alkohol....nämlich gar nicht.    Dann werden einfach die Älteren die Drogen für die jüngeren kaufen. Soviel sie wollen.


ich weiss nicht, wie's in deutschland aussieht. in der schweiz kannst eine busse von bis zu 5000.- CHF kassieren, wenn du minderjährigen alkohol kaufst.
wenn die bussen hoch genug sind, geht das schon. auch bezüglich alkohol, rauchen und altersvorschriften für medien.


----------



## cougar2010 (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: News - Killerspiele: Streifall Entschärfung: Machen Spiele durch Bluteffekte und Splatter mehr Spaß?*



			
				HanFred am 30.01.2009 12:00 schrieb:
			
		

> TheChicky am 30.01.2009 11:50 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nur weil sich kein Wissenschaftler bei jemandem, der 1x Passivrauch abbekommen hat, die Mühe macht und sich daneben hinstellt und 10 Jahre wartet bis der Krebs bekommt, muss "Wenig-Passivrauchen" nicht automatisch unschädlich sein.


----------

